#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-15
<dark-sun> yo mardom
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<hale> salam
<hale> sobh bekheir
<hale> http://irongate.ir/
<hale2> کسی هست من کلی سوال دارم
<btral> salam
<btral> man ye soal daram ama nemitonam az channel apache beporsam
<btral> kasi zahmate porsian mikeshe ke soalamo behesh begam
<btral> ?
<btral> salam
<alabd> btral: aleikom salam
<alabd> moshkele dirozetun hal shod ?
<btral> hi
<btral> brb
<btral> ok
<btral> pejman:
<fvahid> iptables v1.4.2: Couldn't load match `socket':/lib/xtables/libipt_socket.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<alabd> fvahid: lib esh nasbe ?
<fvahid> alabd: khob esmesh chiye?
<fvahid> alabd: toye kernel bayad bashe
<alabd> libipt
<alabd> nadashtid ?
<fvahid> alabd: libiptc hast
<alabd> age hajmesh kame khob nasb konid bebinim chy mishe
<alabd> btral: porsidam moshkele dirozetun ha shode ?
<btral> alabd: sorry. alan didam soaleton ro. na hanoz hal nashode
<btral> everplays: salam. man hanozam moshkele user a ba apache hal nashode . mitonid komak konid?
<btral1> komakkkkkkkkkkkk
<fvahid> btral: chi shode?
<btral> fvahid:
<btral> ba apache ye user daram: admin ba in user be hameye page ham dastresi daram
<btral> ye user jadid misazam
<btral> ama nabayad be hame page ha dastresi dashte basham
<btral> fvahid: ?
<alabd> btral: dirooz behetun goftam az narfzare setfacl estefade konid
<btral> chi?
<btral> narfzare?
<alabd> setfacl
<btral> narmafzare?
<alabd> ^
<alabd> fvahid: moshkel hal shod ?
<btral> no hanoz
<btral> oh fekr kardam ba manid
<alabd> btral: bale ba shoma budam narmafzare setfacl
<btral> chi godft fvahid
<alabd> fvahid moshkelesh chize digeye bud
<btral> setfacl? chetori
<btral> che rabti dare
<alabd> btral: chetori ye narfazar ro ejra mikonan ? tuye terminal esmesh ro bezanid
<alabd> tozihatesh ham
<alabd> ba
<alabd> man setfacl
<btral> man setfacl nadaram
<btral> nemitonam ham dashte basham rah dg nist?
<btral> -bash: setfacl: command not found
<btral> taze user man user systemi nistesh ke user apachiye
<btral> توروخدا یکی بگه من باید دنبال چی باشم
<nuved> salam
<nuved> inja kasi squirrelmail estefade mikone?
<nuved> ba postfix
<alabd> nuved: aleikom salam
<alabd> btral: be surate pishfarz tuye ubuntu fek konam nasbe
<nuved> alabd: salam :d
<alabd> btral1: be surate pishfarz tuye ubuntu fek konam nasbe
<alabd> nuved: moshkeleton chie ?
<nuved> alabd: میل سرور رو نصب کردم
<nuved> alabd: با این راهنما http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-and-domains-with-postfix-courier-mysql-and-squirrelmail-ubuntu-11.04-p2
<nuved> alabd: حالا مشکل اینه که موقع لاگین شدن، پیغام خطا میده که دایرکتوری وجود نداره
<btral1> alabd: من اوبونتو نیستم توزیع مال شرکت خودمونه چیزی نداره
<btral> دئ
<btral2> alabd didi?
<alabd1> btral2: khob download konid va nasb konid
<alabd1> btral2: dc shodam
<btral2> alabd1: nemishe har chi ke bekham ro nasb konam ke
<btral2> ba emkanat mojod bayad kar koam
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<ahmad> سلام  من می خوام رو دسگام اوبونتو بریزم مشکل این هست که نمی تونم پارتین بندی کنم چون دسگام یک درایو بیشتر نداره و چون درایو اصلی هست نمی ذاره شیرینگش کنم
<ahmad> حالا باید چی کار کنم؟؟؟
<ahmad> اگر هم از توی دیسک منیجمنت  بسازم موقع نصب اوبونتو غیر قابل دسترسی هست
<ahmad> چه کار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/
<ahmad> ?
<online-it2> salam man kernelam ro be 3 update kardam alan aksare card ham ronemishnase
<online-it2> na audio na etc
<online-it2> sory eth
<online-it2> in tabiieiiye ke pas up kernel bayad driver ha dobare nasb she ya automatic mishnase?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-16
<ahmad> ویندوز من اورجیناله به نظر شما چه کار کنم؟؟
<ahmad> نه
<ahmad> لپ تاپ رو از خارج از کشور خریدم
<ahmad> ؟؟
<btral> salam
<btral> logrotate.d چی هست؟
<btral> میدونم چیکار میکنه بااهاش کار کردم اما دارم داکیومنت کارمو مینویسم
<btral> میخوام بدون م چی میشه براش نوشت
<btral> مثلا من اینو تغییر دادم
<btral> logrotate.d/snort
<btral> هستید؟
<alabd1> btral: aleikom salam
<sadrolla> Nu^253r: ping
<sadrolla> the-light: ping
<the-light> sadrolla: tong
<sadrolla> the-light: سلام احسان
<sadrolla> این سایته برو داخلش
<sadrolla> www.freesocksproxy.org   شماره ئورته بده لطفا
<the-light> salam mash sadrolla
<the-light> sadrolla: 15642
<Matrix> salam
<Matrix> salam
<Matrix> kasi mano dare?
<Matrix> آهای
<Matrix> سلام
<Matrix> کسی هست؟
<dark-sun> hello mardom
<btral1> salam
<btral1> dark-sun
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<WhiteCrow1>  /join archlinux
<WhiteCrow1> :-/
<lachfome> dark-sun: سلام
<dark-sun> lachfome: hi dude
 * dark-sun says hi
<alabd> dark-sun: aleikom salam
<dark-sun> alabd: :) welcome 2 narnia :D
<alabd> narnia ?
<dark-sun> pa na pa! usa! :D
<alabd> are u ok ?
<dark-sun> alabd: no dude, 2012 is comming, every one would die!
<dark-sun> alabd: how are please?
<alabd> dark-sun: ziad rush hesabi nakon
<dark-sun> alabd: :)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-17
<hale> سلام و صبح بخیر
<hale> مدتی هست درگیر یه کارم که نتونستن تمومش کنم
<hale> خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید
<hale> مربوط به آپاچی میشه
<hale> فقط کار با .htaccess
<hale> هست
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<ehsan_> سلام، کسی فایرفاکس 6  داره؟
<ehsan_> after upgrade to firefox 6 , bad support of perssian (webfonts) and also arbic.
<feri220> salam
<aliz74> salam be barobache hamvatan
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-18
<pesarkhobeee> salam dostan , kasi dastori to terminal mishnase ke beshe bahash ye peyghamio bara ye soket ferestad va javabo gereft? mesle kari le curl bara http va ftp mikone!
<Rmin> salam
<Rmin> doostan man ye soal daram
<Rmin> kasi hast komak kone !?
<fvahid> Rmin: soaletoon ro matrah konid
<Rmin> man Ubuntu 11.04 rikhtam
<Rmin> bad roosh ye VMWARE rikhtam ke roosh Win7 nasb e
<sayan> salam
<Rmin> ama soratesh kheyli kheyli paeene
<Rmin> va hamash hang mikone
<sayan> salam dostan
<fvahid> Rmin: toye ubuntu vmware nasb kardi?
<Rmin> bale too Ubuntu
<fvahid> Rmin: shoma az virtualbox estefade konid behtare
<Rmin> Ubuntu Host e
<Rmin> ba Virtual Box moshkeli nadaram
<Rmin> ama mikham az VMWARE estefade konam
<fvahid> Rmin: farghi baham nadaran, man khodam ba virtualbox rahatam
<Rmin> ok
<Rmin> ye soal e dige
<Rmin> rahe digee hast adobe master Collerction o roo Ubuntu bala avord !?
<fvahid> Rmin: nemidonam chi hast
<Rmin> Majmooeye mahsoolate ADobe e mesle Photoshop, Flash, After Effect va ....
<fvahid> Rmin: nemitoonam komaketoon konam vali midonam linux ee ha az gimp estefade mikonan
<Rmin> merc mamnoon
<Rmin> man ye Flash Memory daram
<Rmin> che kar konam ke khodesh roo Windows 7 Guest Auto mount beshe mesle VMWARE
<Rmin> ?
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<Hani_> Salam Dostan
<Hani_> ie soal dashtam dar morede ubuntuie 64 bit
<Hani_> ??
<Hani_> kasy hast?
<Hani_> ?
<Hani_> tanx
<Hani_> az modiraie site kasi inja nist ?
<Hani_> ai baba
<WhiteCrow1> ask! | Hani_
<WhiteCrow1> fek konam eshteb zadam command ro anyway
<WhiteCrow1> Hani_: ? et ro bepors age kasi bedone javab et ro mide
<WhiteCrow1> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<WhiteCrow1> :)
<aliz74> salam
<aliz74> salam "fvahid"
<aliz74> alo
<aliz74> seda miad
<aliz74> ?
<aliz74> "fvahid"
<aliz74> kojayy
<aliz74> ?
<aliz74> hichki nist?
<aliz74> salam "alabd:
<aliz74> "
<alabd> aliz74: aleikom o salam
<aliz74> chetori?
<aliz74> chetori mitoonam connection adsl khodamo rooye shabake share konam ?
<aliz74> alabd : chetor mishe narmafzar hayy ro ke vase ye sistem ubuntu download kardam. bebaram rooye ye sisteme ubuntuye dige ?
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> dustan
<Omid> man pointer mouse ro
<Omid> az gnome-appearance avaz mikonam
<Omid> ama too application avaz mishe
<Omid> ama roo descktop hamun pointere ghablie
<Omid> kasi midune chera?
<aliz74> salam alabd
<aliz74> salam "Omid
<aliz74> "
<Omid> salaam aliz ;)
<aliz74> ye soal faram
<aliz74> daram
<alabd> aliz74: befarmaeed sorry unja dc shodam
<alabd> baraye un kar
<alabd> berid /var/cache/apt/archives tamame baste ha ro bebarid tuye systeme jadid
<alabd> tuye ye folder ke rikkhtid
<aliz74> mishe narmafzar hayy ke roye ye sistem nasb kardim ro bebarim roo ye sistem dige
<aliz74> ke
<aliz74> be
<aliz74> internet
<aliz74> dastresi
<aliz74> nadare
<alabd> bezanid  dpkg -l /filder/*
<aliz74> berizim ?
<alabd> ^
<aliz74> dar morede dpkg -l /folder/* va inke
<aliz74> jaye harkodoom chi bezanim  tozih bedid
<aliz74> lotfan
<alabd> tozih dadam shoma otfaan ba deghate bishtary bekhunid
<aliz74> be jaye * chi bezanam?
<aliz74> gereftam
<aliz74> mamnoon
<alabd> age moshkeletuun hal nashod
<alabd> o bazi package ha nasb nashod
<alabd> az in rah berid
<alabd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<alabd> shab bekheir
<aliz74> alabd hanooz hasti ?
<alabd> bale ama daram miram moshkelie?
<aliz74> in ye eror dad : "no pakeges matching .....
<aliz74> baraye harkodoom ye eror dad
<aliz74> alo
<Omid> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/138053-1.png in panjere esmesh chie?!
<aliz74> nemidoonam
<alabd> aliz74: sary error ro kamel bedid
<alabd> Omid: yani chy esmesh chie
<Omid> yani che applicationie
<Omid> chejuri bayad bazesh konam?
<alabd> ohum wait
<aliz74> "Nopakeges found matching /home/htc-linux/htc/xchat_2.8.6-4ubuntu5_i386.deb."
<aliz74> "No pakeges found matching /home/htc-linux/htc/xchat_2.8.6-4ubuntu5_i386.deb."
<alabd> Omid: gtk-theme fek konam
<aliz74> alabd, inahash
<Omid> merC
<aliz74> didi erorr ro ?
<alabd> aliz74: package ha hast tuye un folder?
<aliz74> "No pakeges found matching /home/htc-linux/htc/xchat_2.8.6-4ubuntu5_i386.deb."
<aliz74> yes
<alabd> yani package ha ro rikhtid tuye /home/htc-linux/htc/ ?
<aliz74> yes
<alabd> bad ham zadid dpkg -l /home/htc-linux/htc/* ?
<aliz74> are
<alabd> Omid: esme app Gtkrc hast http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=377397&page=6
<alabd> aliz74: pas az in ravesh estefade konid https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<Omid> alabd: mamnun
<aliz74> ok thanks
<alabd> khahesh mikonam
<alabd> khoda hefzton kone
<alabd> shab bekheir
<aliz74> ye soal
<aliz74> vaisa
<alabd> bale?
<aliz74> hamoon dpkg-dev ro chejoori nasb konam ?
<aliz74> (marhale aval )
<alabd> age ruye cd nadari internet
<alabd> synaptic manager ro baz konid
<alabd> ctrl+f
<aliz74> age hichkodoom chi ?
<alabd> va ..
<alabd> age hich kodum nemishe yekish bayad bashe
<aliz74> nist
<alabd> ru cd ham nemidunam hast ya na
<aliz74> NiSt
<aliz74> ;(
<aliz74> :9
<alabd> ok shab bekheir
<aliz74> mamnoon
<aliz74> bye
<atahadi> من رو به صورت فارسی راهنمایی کنید
<atahadi> من میخوام سایتهایی که فیلتره رودر لینوکس آریوس که منطبق بر اوبونتو هست هست باز کنم
<atahadi> لطفا کمک کنید
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-19
<mhsen864> hi
<mhsen864> salam
<hamed> salam doostan man taze ubuntu 11.4 nasb kardam yek eshkal dar nasbe aptana daram kesi hast etelaat dashte bashe
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> bache ha man Macbuntu nasb kardam roo systemam
<Omid> fontaye farsi be ham rikhte
<Omid> kasi ba in moshkel ashna hast?
<sasy360> Omid, macbuntu chi hast?
<Omid> 10.04
<sasy360> Omid, منظورم این بود که چی هست کلا؟ یه دستروئه؟ یا یه پوسته‌س؟ بزار گوگل کنم :)
<Omid> na postast
<Omid> linkesho bedam?
<sasy360> Omid, ممنون پیداش کردم :) http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/
<Omid> ;)
<sasy360> Omid, نصبش نکردم ولی فکر نمی‌کنم کل رندر فونت رو عوض کنه. چه جوری نشون میده فارسی رو؟ حروف جدا از هم هستند؟
<Omid> az ham joda
<Omid> tartibe barax
<Omid> hameye fonta ro in karo nemikone
<Omid> masalan too title
<Omid> ya too sita
<Omid> baziash mesle facebook
<sasy360> Omid, می‌تونی از بدترین نوع‌ش عکس بگیری و بفرست؟
<Omid> bale
<Omid> site upload soragh nadari?
<sasy360> Omid, minus.com :)
<Omid> http://www.uploadup.com/di-WBFD.png
<sasy360> Omid,  فونت‌های متداول فارسی رو داری؟ بر تنظیمات فونت گنوم ببین چه فونتی برای استفاده تنظیم شده.
<Omid> ta ghabl az inke in theme ro nasb konam
<Omid> dorost javab midada
<Omid> msttcorefonts ham daram
<Omid> chejuri un ro befahmam?
<Omid> appearance?
<sasy360> شاید این پوسته یه سری فونت‌های مک مثل Helvetica همراه خودش داره و اون‌ها رو روی سیستم ست می‌کنه
<sasy360> آره همون‌جاست اگر استباه نکنم. الان گنوم ۲ ندارم روی سیستم.
<Omid> yadame faghat mogheye nasb ye soal porsid
<Omid> inke kodum font ha ro mikhai
<Omid> 3ta option dasht
<Omid> 1- Latin
<Omid> 2- Chinese
<Omid> 3- Other
<Omid> ye hamchin chizi bud
<sasy360> خب
<Omid> mikhai unam ax begiram bedam?
<sasy360> Omid, رفتی ببینی الان کدوم فونت ست شده؟
<Omid> yani az hamun
<Omid> appearance
<sasy360> Omid, آره بگیر اگر مساله‌ای نیست :)
<Omid> are
<Omid> alan listesh jelome
<Omid> http://www.uploadup.com/di-9S8K.png
<Omid> moshkel az fonte
<Omid> man too oowriter
<Omid> ye matnio zadam
<Omid> ba fonte Lucida Grande
<Omid> joda joda mishe
<Omid> daghighan hamunjuri ke unja neshun midad
<Omid> rahi dare ke behesh begam
<Omid> farsia ro
<sasy360> Omid, خب عوض کن تمام این فونت‌ها رو مثلا بزار Tahoma یا Dejavu Sans
<Omid> khob in kar ro mishe anjam dad
<Omid> ke begam farsia ro
<Omid> ye fonte dige bezare?
<Omid> masalan mesle windows
<Omid> ke
<Omid> complex scripts
<Omid> dare
<sasy360> ببین اگر فونتی که انتخاب می‌کنی گلیف فارسی نداشته باشه میره طبق تنظیمات سلسله مراتبی که داره یکی رو انتخاب می‌کنه که داره و با اون نمایش میده
<sasy360> من دقیق نمی‌دونم این تنطیمات کجاست شرمنده
<Omid> doshmanet sharmande
<Omid> mamnun babate rahnamaii
<Omid> ;)
<sasy360> ولی فکر کنم این‌جا اگر یه فونت استاندارد مثل DejaVu Sans انتخاب کنی مشکلت حل بشه
<sasy360> قربانت :)
<Omid> age natunestam halesh konam hamin karo anjam midam
<Omid> ;)
<Omid> sasy360: man ba grep
<Omid> too direcotry .theme
<Omid> ye chizaii peida kardam
<Omid> khob?
<Omid> masalan too ye fili ino neveshte
<Omid> #font_name = "Lucida Grande Medium 9"
<Omid> mishe behesh chizi ezafe kard?
<sasy360> Omid, اون کانفیگ پوسته هست. یعنی پوسته می‌تونه یه سری فونت رو تعیین کنه که اگر فعالش کردی از اون‌ها استفاده کنه.
<sasy360> Omid, ولی همیشه تنظیماتی که توی گنوم میدی چیزی هست که آخر سر اعمال میشه.
<Omid> are emtehan kardam una ro
<Omid> ye taghiirati dadam
<Omid> check konam ;)
<sasy360> Omid, برای این‌که ببینی تغیراتت جواب داده یا نه ری‌ست می‌کنی؟
<Omid> man font ro avaz kardam, bazi az chiza dorost shod ama hanuz hameye moshkela hal nashode
<Omid> fekr konam niazi be restart nist
<Omid> ama yeki az taghiirat ke emal nashod
<Omid> restart kardam\
<Omid> didam bazam moshkel hal nashode
<sasy360> توی لینوکس تو فوق‌ش نیاز داری logout کنی و session بسته بشه کافیه.
<sasy360> حالا بگو کجاها درست شد و کجا ها نشد تا بیشتر کمک کنم :)
<sasy360> راستی فونت‌ها رو با استفاده تنظیمات گنوم عوض کردی دیگه؟
<Omid> bale
<Omid> az hamun appearance
<Omid> font ro ke avaz kardam
<Omid> title ha dorost shodan
<Omid> ama masalan matne facebook dorost nashod
<Omid> ya masalan too empathy
<Omid> ghablan vaghti pm ro type mikardam
<Omid> moshkel dasht
<Omid> ama alan in moshkel hal shode
<Omid> vaghti pm  ro mifrestam
<Omid> too safhe
<Omid> ya taraf mifreste
<Omid> dorost neshun nemide
<sasy360> tamame gozine ha ro avaz kardi? Application font, Document font, Desktop font va ...?
<sasy360> فونت‌های فایرفاکس بهتر شدند؟
<Omid> na
<Omid> be nazar mire3
<Omid> font haye system gnome dorost shodan
<Omid> masalan
<Omid> vaghti too facebook miram
<Omid> title ye page ro dorost nehsun mide
<Omid> ama matne page ro age farsi bashe
<Omid> be ham mirize
<sasy360> نگفتی تمام فونت‌های اون قسمت رو عوض کردی؟ (منظورم تنظیمات فونت گنوم هست)
<Omid> are
<Omid> una ro hamasho avaz kardam
<Omid> be joz yekish
<Omid> fixed width
<Omid> chon male terminale
<sasy360> فیرفاکس از تنظیمات فونت خودش استفاده می‌کنه. این‌جا رو چک کن:
<sasy360> Preference > Content > Font and colors
<Omid> uno raftam
<Omid> be nazar mire3 una ro dast nazade
<Omid> chon hamashun
<Omid> serif hastan
<Omid> mesle ghabl
<sasy360> توی advanced هم رفتی ببینی چجوری هاست؟
<Omid> are
<Omid> advance ham hamash ya
<Omid> serif bud
<Omid> ya sans
<Omid> albate ye taghiiri dadam
<Omid> masale faghat firefox nist
<Omid> alan empathy ham hamin moshkel ro peida karde
<Omid> fekr konam ina daran tanzimat ro az ye jaye dige migiran!
<sasy360> ببین به نظر میرسه بین حروف بعضی از جاها فاصله میده
<Joe0006> salam alaikum
<sasy360> اگر پوسته رفته به ~/.themes همون رو یه نگاهی بنداز.
<Omid> man .themes/Macbuntu
<Omid> grep "Lucid zadam"
<Omid> hameye jaha comment shode
<Omid> hala firefox ro mitunam ok konam
<Omid> ama baghie ro fekr nakonam beshe
<sasy360> سعی کن فایل gtkrc پوسته رو پیدا کنی. همه کانفیگ‌هاش توی اون هستند
<sasy360> شاید یه آپشنی مثل
<sasy360> font_spacing
<sasy360> باشه
<sasy360> Joe0006, سلام :)
<Joe0006> <-- united arab emirates
<Joe0006> what good programs for ubuntu?
<Joe0006> you favorite?
<Omid> ye gozine dasht
<Omid> too advace allow sites to choose their own fonts
<Omid> un tik ro bardashtam matne sita ok shod
<Omid> ama bazam ye moshkeli hast
<Omid> liste bookmarkam
<Omid> unaii ke title farsi dashtan injurie
<sasy360> Joe0006, hey this is the Iranian Ubuntu users Channel. I suggest you to join #ubuntu-ae. but anyway you are welcome here :)
<Omid> font-spacing nadasht
<Omid> Joe0006, I suggest you to use Macbuntu, I'm enjoying that :D
<Joe0006> yeah i checked the site for macbuntu
<sasy360> Omid, فایر فاکس با این‌که با XUL نوشته شده ولی از تنظیمات GTK هم استفاده می‌کنه. باید مشکل پوسته رو حل کنی.
<sasy360> Omid, دقیقا همون آپشن که نه. مشابه‌ش. ببین اون‌جا آپشن فونت چی وجود داره
<Omid> be nazaret dige koja mitune font ha ro zakhire karde bashe
<Omid> ?
<Omid> Joe0006, befre installing Macbuntu please contact me to do some changes
<ali__> salam dostan ba rkhunter kar kardan ?
<sasy360> Joe0006, I use empathy for IM stuff, Exaile for listening to music, and Midori for browsing the web ;)
<sasy360> Omid, مهم نیست کجا ذخیره کرده باشه. مهم کانفیگ هست که ما تغییرش دادیم.
<Joe0006> midori is basic
<Omid> man ye login out konam
<Omid> fontaye terminalam be ham rikhtast
<Joe0006> sasy360 what made you choose linux over windows ?
<sasy360> یعنی چی فونت‌های ترمینال به هم ریخته‌ست؟ توی ترمینال هم می خوای فارسی بنویسی؟ :D
<sasy360> Omid, یعنی چی فونت‌های ترمینال به هم ریخته‌ست؟ توی ترمینال هم می خوای فارسی بنویسی؟ :D
<Omid> na
<Omid> fixed width ro avaz karde budam
<Omid> alan dorost shod ;)
<ali__> salam dostan ba rkhunter kar kardan ?
<sasy360> Joe0006, cause i love free software and openness.  I can configure almost everything and that's awsome! :)
<sasy360> Joe0006, what made you to use linux?
<Joe0006> free
<Joe0006> i wanted a copy of XP a week ago and it cost 240 US dollar
<sasy360> Omid, man ye font daram be esme mono space va az oon baraie mono space estefade mikonam.
<Joe0006> so i changed to linux
<Omid> manam hamune
<Omid> alan moshkelam ba matne page ha hal shod
<Omid> khob?
<Omid> yani un facebook ro didi?
<Omid> un matna hamashun ok shodan
<Omid> moshkelam alan ba gozine haye khode firefoze
<Omid> masalan liste bookmarkam
<Omid> ya masalan history
<sasy360> Omid, ببین وفتی تیک اجازه دادن به سایت‌ها برای انتخاب فونت خودشون رو ورداشتی، فایرفاکس تنظیمات فونت خودش رو اعمال کرده و نه چیزی که از پوسته گرفته
<sasy360> Omid, مشکل منو‌هاش این هست که تنظیماتش از پوسته میاد و اون‌جا مشکل داره.
<Omid> bale
<Omid> fekr konam chand jaye dige ham bayad begardam
<Omid> hanuz be rahe hali naresidam
<sasy360> Omid, نه همه چیز باید تو همون gtkrc باشه
<sasy360> Omid, http://orford.org/gtk/
<sasy360> Omid, in theme dige edame peida nemikone. chera az ye chizi mesle elementary ke standard tar hast estefade nemikoni? http://elementaryos.org/
<Omid> nadide budam un ro
<sasy360> Joe0006, haha cool story. you have copy rights in AE?
<Joe0006> yeah we have copy protection rights in here. microsoft headquarter in Dubai
<Joe0006> you can go to jail if they catch you but i don't steal software
<Joe0006> each windows release prices go up. sometimes double price
<Joe0006> vista came out then 1.5 years windows7. now another 1.5 windows 8
<Joe0006> so too much money wasted
<sasy360> we don't have copy rights in Iran. you can buy a windows 7 disc for about 1 dollar. but copyrights law is necesery for software economy.
<sasy360> it's so cool you use free software now :)
<Joe0006> yeah ubuntu is very very hard at first
<Joe0006> then a week or two it's easy
<Joe0006> i personally think windows is much easier for home use, but if you have patience and time you can learn linux
<sasy360> yeah exactly and you can enjoy it's speed and security
<Joe0006> plus as you said it feels realy good using linux. something not everyone is capable of doing
<Joe0006> also if someone steal your laptop or harddisk he won't know how to extract information from the harddisk
<Joe0006> very hard.. everyone using windows & they know nothing about linux
<sasy360> yeah and you can easily encrypt your home directory and so even they know how to use linux they cann't open your files anyhow.
<Omid> Joe0006, so the thieves are windows users? or windows users are thieves?:D
<sasy360> Omid, LOL
<Joe0006> Omid haha
<Joe0006> no.. i'm just saying there are some people who will dear to steal information from your computer because they know how on windows
<Joe0006> but most of the time they know nothing about linux
<Joe0006> so it's harder for them do steal anything
<Joe0006> to*
<Joe0006> maybe you and me learn how to use windows & linux by studying the operation system. others don't have time... they learn by using OS over long time
<Joe0006> so if you give them linux they will look at you & say " we don't know what to do "
<Omid> I have been in such situation
<Joe0006> it doesnt mean they can't use it or that they are stupid.. no
<Joe0006> they are most of the time don't care to learn linux or too lazy to learn
<Joe0006> so windows is easy for everyone
<Omid> yes
<Omid> sasy360, I have another problem in ubuntu
<Omid> when I change the mouse pointer
<Omid> it's not changed everywhere!
<sasy360> Omid, حالا چرا انگیلسی می‌نویسی؟ :D
<Omid> sasy360, jav gir shodam
<Omid> :D
<Omid> :))
<sasy360> Omid, LOL
<Omid> pointer mouse ham moshkel dare
<Omid> bazi jaha meshkie
<Omid> bazi jaha sefide
<sasy360> Omid, منم این مشکل کرسر رو داشتم و ازش سر نیاوردم.
<sasy360> Omid, be nazar mirese in tanzimati ke too gnome set mikoni makhsoose window manager khode gnome yani metacity hast. agar az compiz estefade koni too baazi az barname ha miad taghir mide curser ro
<Omid> akhe moshkelesh foghe ajibe
<Omid> masalan alan cursore man
<Omid> too text boxi ke daram ino type mikonam meshkie
<Omid> ama too safheye pm ha sefide
<sasy360> Omid, هاها این رو دیگه نمی‌دونم. زیاد گیر نده بش
<sasy360> Omid, :D
<Omid> gherti bazi be englisi chi mishe?
<sasy360> Omid, daghighan nemidoonam vali "fancy" yani chizi ke az nazar zaheri kheili besh reside shode!
<Omid> sasy360, fancy yekam tabooe
<Omid> sasy360, man daram miram in joe age umad
<Omid> hatman behesh begu gherti bazi ham ziad dare ubuntu
<Omid> :D
<sasy360> Omid, LOL. bashe hatman :D
<sasy360> Omid, راستی این سایته رو هم سر بزن اگر ندیدی
<sasy360> http://azadrah.net
<Omid> felan ;)
<Omid> hatman
<sasy360> آخیش آخر تبلیغ کردم آزادراه رو :D
<sasy360> ;)
<Omid> :D
<motallebi> طریقه استفاده از اسکن مودم چه جوریه
<motallebi> ؟
<motallebi> کمک
<motallebi> کمک
<motallebi> طریقه استفاده از اسکن مودم چه جوریه
<motallebi> کمک
<motallebi> کمک
<motallebi> کمک
<motallebi> کمک
<motallebi> کمک
<motallebi> کسی نیست
<motallebi> کمک
<motallebi> کمک
<sasy360> motallebi, اسکن مودم دیگه چیه؟
<motallebi> من دایل اپ دارم
<motallebi> مثل اینکه اول باید اسکن مودم دانلود کنم
<princef> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/DialupModemHowto
<motallebi> چیکار باید کنم
<princef> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?PHPSESSID=4001aa17801b0d68e9ed7dff7f8e4f15&topic=1840.0
<motallebi> خسته نباشید
<princef> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/DialupModemHowto/ScanModem
<motallebi> من میخوام یکی توضیح بده
<princef> scan modem ro dl kon
<motallebi> که دارم میپرسم
<motallebi> چیز خاصتی نفهمیدم
<motallebi> از http://wiki.ubuntu.ir
<princef> enteqal be desktop
<princef> badesh ba user root ina ro ejra kon:
<princef> cd ~/Desktop
<princef>  gunzip scanModem.gz
<princef>  chmod +x scanModem
<princef> ./scanModem
<princef> badesh in file ro peyda con va bazesh kon: "modemdata.txt"
<sasy360> به نظر من کار کردن با مودم دایل آپ توی لینوکس بی‌فایده است.
<roshanavand> شلام به همگی
<amir700> salam
<amir700> kasi inja hast? :S
<lachfome> همچنان سکوت حکمفرماست
<Ubuntu4numb> salam
<aliz74> salam
<Ubuntu4numb> doostam
<Ubuntu4numb> man ye topic zadam
<Ubuntu4numb> to forum
<Ubuntu4numb> khoshhal misham ke
<Ubuntu4numb> biain o
<Ubuntu4numb> hamkari konin
<Ubuntu4numb> mishe link dad inja?
<aliz74> are
<aliz74> bede
<Ubuntu4numb> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,23227.msg163593/boardseen.html#new
<Ubuntu4numb> kasi nist?
<aliz74> chera
<aliz74> man
<aliz74> hastam
<aliz74> chetori bayad ozv sham ?
<Ubuntu4numb> aliz74:
<Ubuntu4numb> w8 link bedam
<aliz74> ok
<aliz74> im w8ing
<Ubuntu4numb> aliz74:  bebin oonja ke neveshte vorood
<Ubuntu4numb> aliz74:  roo oon click kon bad azat user o pass mikhad
<aliz74> khob
<Ubuntu4numb> aliz74:  bad be mige age ozv nistin on signup konin
<Ubuntu4numb> aliz74:  az oonja sighup kon
<Ubuntu4numb> hamin
<aliz74> signup konam?
<aliz74> gereftam
<aliz74> yani rooye ozviat klik konam are?
<Ubuntu4numb> are
<aliz74> ok
<Ubuntu4numb> are daghighan
<aliz74> ahe inke eror mide
<aliz74> teste tasvirish vojood nadare
<Ubuntu4numb> ba vpn vasl sho o test kon
<aliz74> tooye ubuntu chetori vpn vasl sham ?
<Ubuntu4numb> toye network manager
<Ubuntu4numb> boro
<the-light> Ubuntu4numb: behtare vaghteto talaf nakoni ba inchiza, khodet tanhaei shoru kon
<Ubuntu4numb> version ubuntu t chande?
<aliz74> 10.4
<Ubuntu4numb> the-light:  talaf kardan nsit
<Ubuntu4numb> the-light:  intori ham toolid mohtava mishe ham inke ye chizi yad migirim
<aliz74> hala begoo
<aliz74> bad checar conam?
<Ubuntu4numb> aliz74:  ro icon network manager click rast kon o boro to edit connection
<Ubuntu4numb> aliz74:  intoi ke man minevisam benevis
<Ubuntu4numb> aliz74:  aval 2-3 kalame ye aval esmamo bezan ba tab ro bezan ;)
<the-light> Ubuntu4numb: az ma goftan bud, be topic ba ham barnamenevisi yad begirim e bakhshe barnamenevisi beri chanta topic daste jami hast
<Ubuntu4numb> the-light:  na na asan ma tahte topic kar nemikonim...mese linuxfm ro irc kar mikonim bad matnesho mizarim inja...ye chizi mese meeting
<Ubuntu4numb> the-light:  shayad ham ye script dorost kardim vase meeting online
<Ubuntu4numb> aliz74:  rafti?
<aliz74> alan
<aliz74> tooye
<aliz74> network man hastam
<aliz74> hala chi?
<Ubuntu4numb> aliz74:
<Ubuntu4numb> aliz74:  hala boro to ghesmate vpn o ip o user o pass ro bezan
<Ubuntu4numb> aliz74:  hamin
<aliz74> khob oona ro az koja biaram ?
<Ubuntu4numb> aliz74:  mage vn nadari?
<aliz74> na
<Ubuntu4numb> aliz74:  khob bayad bekhari ye doone
<aliz74> ip ro too ghesmate "NT domain"bezanam ?
<Ubuntu4numb> na
<Ubuntu4numb> to ghesmate adres
<aliz74> mage nabayad rooye "add" bezanim
<aliz74> baad
<Ubuntu4numb> are
<Ubuntu4numb> add
<Ubuntu4numb> bad balaye balaa
<aliz74> ye panjere baz mishe
<Ubuntu4numb> adres
<aliz74> to ghesmate :ipv4 ?
<Ubuntu4numb> aliz74:  to ghesmate gateway
<aliz74> aha
<aliz74> fahmidam
<Ubuntu4numb> bazam khali shod meske
<Rmin> salam doostan ye soal dar morede Connection dashtam
<Rmin> kasi mitoone komaki koni !?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-20
<alireza> kesi ta hala ubuntu ro roye ye system touch mesle tablet nasb karde ?
<alireza> vase moshkel e keyboard on screen rahe hali hast ?
<Am1r> salam
<Am1r> man ba har player y ye video ro play mikonam be surate taghriban siah sefid ya chand rang neshonn mide moshkel az chie?
<sasy360> Am1r, درایور گرافیکت درست نصب شده؟ چیپ گرافیکی‌ت سالمه؟
<Am1r> ahan bayad drive nasb konam?
<Am1r> nasbehs nakardam ye hoyi intori shod
<sasy360> Am1r, اوبونتو درایور آزاد برای گرافیک نصب داره روی خودش. همچین مشکلی رو تا حالا نداشتم و ندیدم کسی هم داشته باشه! چی هست مشخصات سخت افزاری‌ت و از چه نسخه اوبونتو استفاده می‌کنی؟
<babak> سلام کسی هست
<hale> salam
<hale> fvahid: salam man moshkele apaxhe ro ba kalak rashti hal kardam
<fvahid> hale: salam, inchan roz saram sholog bood natoonestam javab bedam
<fvahid> hale: mikhastam behet begam webmin ro systemet nast kon az on rahtar mishe tanzimate apache ro anjam dad
<hale> http://pastebin.com/mszZaXc4 httpd.con
<hale> f
<hale> 3
<ali__> salam to pidgin tahi hast ke beshe aflard invisible ro did ?
<ali__> salam to pidgin rahi hast ke beshe afrad invisible ro did ?
<ali__> kasi balad nist ?
<sasy360> ali__, che entezarati dari az pidgin :D
<ali__> khob softi dari ke inkaro anjam bede ?
<sasy360> ali__, shaiad in betoone komak kone http://invisible.ir/ :)
<ali__> na soft mikhastam Tnx
<sasy360> ali__, ;)
<ali__> virus Autorun ro ubuntu asar mizare ?
<ali__> ino nega konid
<ali__> http://up6.iranblog.com/uploads/13138432691.png
<ali__> wine ro pak kardam vasli hazoz hast !!
<ali__> dostan nazari nadaran !
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<hossein> salam
<hossein> Ebook farsi baraye ubuntu 10.04 hast?
<ahmad_> sghl
<ahmad_> سلام
<ahmad_> یکی یاد بده
<ahmad_> طرز کار با اسکن مودم رو
<ahmad_> فیلم اموزشی نداره؟
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> اینجارو برای چی ساختید
<ahmad_> کسی نیست؟
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کم
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<ahmad_> کمک
<dark-sun> سلام ملت
<dark-sun> من یه مشکل منطقی-ریاضی برخوردم. ممنون می‌شم کمکم کنین
<dark-sun> یه سری آمار هست که مربوط به وب سرورها هستش
<dark-sun> من می‌خوام وب سرور
<dark-sun> iis
<ahmad_> اسکن مودم کی بلده کار کنه
<dark-sun> رو حذف کنم و سهم بقیه رو برحسب درصد بگم
<dark-sun> کسی می‌دونه روش صحیح انجام دادنش چیه
<dark-sun> ahmad_: چهارسال پیش باهاش کار کردم
<ahmad_> اسکن مودم کسی بلده کار کنه
<ahmad_> کسی بلده اموزش بده
<dark-sun> ahmad_: توی خود سایتش قشنگ گفته. ولی خود فایل
<dark-sun> readme
<dark-sun> هم توضیح داده
<ahmad_> من از توضیحاتش  چیز
<ahmad_> میشه یه فیلم اموزشیس به من بدی
<ahmad_> یا خودتون یه فیلم بگیرید به من بدید
<ahmad_> لطفا کمکم کنید
<ahmad_> من دایل اپ دارم
<ahmad_> چیکار کنم
<ahmad_> اسکن مودمو که دانلود کردم چیکار کنم
<dark-sun> انگلیسیت رو تقویت کن رفیق
<ahmad_> یکی قشنگ توضیح بده
<dark-sun> اگه متنی به این سادگی رو متوجه نمی‌شی خیلی مشکل پیدا می‌کنی بعدا
<ahmad_> ای بابا
<ahmad_> نگو
<dark-sun> اگه دردی ازت دوا می‌کنه فقط بهت بگم اطلاعات مربوط به مودمت توی فایل
<dark-sun> ModemData.txt
<ahmad_> دست پا شکسته یه چیزایی بلدم
<dark-sun> هستش
<dark-sun> اون فایل رو بخونی. می‌فهمی چیپ ست چیه و خودش هم یه سری راهنمایی در مورد نصب بهت می‌ده
<ahmad_> م
<ahmad_> میتونی از توی سیستمت یه فیلمک بگیری بدی به من تا یاد بگیرم
<ahmad_> میتونی از تو.ی سیستمت یه فیلم بگیری بدی به من تا یاد بگیرم
<dark-sun> نه من نه فرصت همچین کاری دارم و پهنای باندشو
<dark-sun> :)
<ahmad_> پس قشنگ توضیح بده
<ahmad_> توجه داشته باش که من الان توی سیستم عامل ویندوز هستم
<dark-sun> احمد جان، اسکریپت رو اجرا کن. بعدش اون فایل رو بخون.
<ahmad_> اسکریپت چیه؟
<dark-sun> اگه هم چیزی ازش حالیت نشد. یه کپی ازش بگیر بیارش توی ویندوز. شاید کسی پیدا شد کمکت کنه
<dark-sun> scanModem
<dark-sun> اسکریپته
<dark-sun> fvahid: salam dude
<ahmad_> خوب
<ahmad_> بد
<ahmad_> سلام
<ahmad_> ؟!
<dark-sun> ها ها حلش کردم
<ahmad_> بگو لطفا ادادمه بده
<dark-sun> ahmad_: tamam shod haji! file ro bar midari miari tu windows
<dark-sun> THE END
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> وقتی انجامش دادی بیا تا بیشتر صحبت کنیم
<ahmad_> خوب بدش چی میشه
<ahmad_> برادر
 * dark-sun halate tahavo dare...
<fvahid> dark-sun: salam
<fvahid> dark-sun: khobi?
<dark-sun> fvahid: meghsi. to khubi?
<fvahid> dark-sun: :) are
<fvahid> dark-sun: atish dari?
<dark-sun> fvahid: az irc clientet che khabr?
<fvahid> dark-sun: hanooz nemitonaam farsi bekhonam :0
<dark-sun> fvahid: daram, vali mahe ramazoone, roze khari mishe...
<fvahid> dark-sun: ee havasam nabood
<dark-sun> fvahid: havaseto jam kon, khatarnake hasan, khatarnake...
<dark-sun> :D
<fvahid> dark-sun: taze sheklakaye jadidi yad gerefaam mes :) :( ;) ;(
<fvahid> in akhari ro nemidonam chi mishe
<fvahid> inman baladam ;D :d
<dark-sun> fvahid: fekr konam 1 jur foshe be dolat :D
<fvahid> :D
<dark-sun> :))))))
<fvahid> dark-sun: bebin rafti to jariyane enherrafi ha
<fvahid> dark-sun: bassirrat dashte bash
<dark-sun> fvahid: be shedat!! :D
<fvahid> dark-sun: alan basirat harfe avalo mizane to hamechiz
<dark-sun> fvahid: montazeram eftar beshe, ghoresesho bokhoram
<dark-sun> :D
<fvahid> dark-sun: in chi mishe :d
<dark-sun> fvahid: nemidunam vala! shabihe 1 adamie k 1 khorakie khoshmaze dide, oon gerdi d ham zabunesh mitune bashe!
<dark-sun> :D
<fvahid> age basirat dashti tala mikharidi alan mifrookhti 520 toman!
<dark-sun> dir residam manam.. ;)
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<dark-sun> !ping|shut up
<lubotu3> shut up: please see above
<dark-sun> how about that?
<dark-sun> !ping|how dare you shut me up?
<lubotu3> how dare you shut me up?: another contentless ping... sigh...
<dark-sun> that was content u stupid... sigh...
#ubuntu-ir 2011-08-21
<yaabootorab> سلام
<yaabootorab> یک مشکل در دسکتاپ افکت دارم کی میتواند راهنماییم کند؟؟
<yaabootorab> الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو
<nader> Salam
<hamid70> salam be hame , kasi ina ja hast ??
<Nu^253r> salam hamid70
<hamid70> hp tochpad , be dalile adam support hp gheymatesh shode 100$ , aya bash mishe PDF khoon , gooya webos dare ...
<hamid70> kharidesh be sarfe hast be nazare shoma ?
<Nu^253r> hamid70 man hich nazari nadaram dar in rabete
<Nu^253r> sorry
<the-light> hamid70:  ba har tablet i mishe pdf khund ama mesle ebookreader ha rahat nist
<the-light> tu iranam ehtemalan hanuz gheymate sabeghesh bashe na 99$ :)
<hamid70> the-light: ye ashna dar UK daram , mitooneh baram bekhare 99$ ...
<hamid70> the-light man hich info dar morede os in tablet nadaram , chon neveshte webOS , yani ghabl az in the name of god bayad vasle beshe be internet ta kar bede ?
<the-light> hamid70: felan ke tuye amazon.com hamun gheymate sabeghe! nemidunam default nasbe ya na, ama aksare tablet ha os rushun nasbe
<the-light> dige support nemishe, age beshe flash esh kard android ya MeeGo rikht khube
<hamid70> the-light sdk webos ro daram dl mikonam , in joori mishe fahmid chi roo tablet hast
<Nu^253r> in soal be ubuntu che rabti dasht the-light benazaret?!
<Nu^253r> man to in mondam
<Nu^253r> :D
<the-light> Nu^253r: hichi, az bas inja sohbat nemishe javab dadam
<Nu^253r> midonam
<Nu^253r> vali be inja akhe rabti nadasht
<Nu^253r> omade bood miporsid
<the-light> dorost migi :) dige javab nemidam
<Nu^253r> na aslan bahse javab dadan nist the-light
<Nu^253r> man manzoram in bood ke taraf che fekri mikard
<the-light> ehtemalan chon fahmide kernel OS aun tablet linux e aumade inja
<Nu^253r> mesle on ke taraf ye nal peyda karde
<Nu^253r> gofte asbesh bezan :D
<the-light> az aunja ham ke linux = ubuntu aumad inja
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-13
<hamed> salam
<hamed> yeki be dadam berese
<hamed> mikham akharin noskheye blender ro nasb konam
<hamed> ama vagti mizanam nasb she baz noskheye gablim nasb mishe yani 2.58
<hamed> har kari mikonam 2.63 nasb nemishe
<hamed> help me please
<hamed> [12:15] <hamed> salam [12:15] <hamed> yeki be dadam berese [12:15] <hamed> mikham akharin noskheye blender ro nasb konam [12:16] <hamed> ama vagti mizanam nasb she baz noskheye gablim nasb mishe yani 2.58 [12:16] <hamed> har kari mikonam 2.63 nasb nemishe [12:16] <hamed> help me please
<atena> salam
<atena> kesi inja hast ?
<aliva> atena: اینجا بپرس
<atena> salam sherry
<atena> مرسی
<atena> میگم اوبونتو یاهو مسنجر داره ؟
<atena> ؟
<Sherry> atena: سلام
<atena> سلام شری
<atena> یه سوال داشتم
<Sherry> بله؟
<atena> اوبونتو یاهو مسنجر داره ؟ یا میشه روش نصب کرد ؟
<Sherry> بله میشه نصب کرد
<atena> شما خودتون دارید ؟
<Sherry> توی سرچ بزن empathy
<Sherry> اگه نداشت نصب کن
<atena> نصبه یا باید روش نصب کرد ؟
<Sherry> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<atena> سودو ؟
<Sherry> گفتم که اول سرچ کنید اگه نداشت خودتون نصب کنید
<Sherry> با دستوری که نوشتم
<atena> اها
<Sherry> توی ترمینال
<atena> این دستورو کجا وارد میکنید ؟ هرچی گشتم آخرش نفهمیدم دستور هایی که میگن باید کجا وارد شن
<atena> خب ترمینال کجاس ؟
<atena> این فروم اوبونتو یه جوریه اصلا به درد تازه کارا نمیخوره اصلا اول و آخر نداره بدون هیچ توضیحی مسایل پیچیده رو مطرح کردن .. به اصطلاح نه ازل داره نه ابد
<Sherry> بازم با سرچ پیداش میکنید
<Sherry> Terminal
<atena> اها
<atena> این دستور ها رو شما چه جور یاد گرفتین ؟
<Sherry> به مرور
<atena> آخه از کجا شروع کردین ؟ کتاب خوندین ؟
<Sherry> 6-7 ساله لینوکس کار میکنم
<atena> اووووووووووووووووووه ای ول
<Sherry> هم کتا خوندم هم توضیحاتی که از بقیه شنیدم
<Sherry> منم زیاد بلد نیستم
<atena> حالا این کلید میانبر کنترل + آلت + اف دو چیه ؟
<atena> ?
<atena> sherry
<atena> hasty ?
<intuxicated> shahiinnn
<intuxicated> :D
<intuxicated> kodomeshooni
<intuxicated> :D
<shahinism> ‎inam
<intuxicated> aaa
<intuxicated> ajab khariam nadidam in vasat nick eto
<intuxicated> :)))
<intuxicated> pm
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-14
<Amin_> salam
<Amin_> salam
<Amin_> inja chetore!!
<Amin_> kasi nist javab bede?
<safeith> سلام
<safeith> من یک مشکل عجیب و غریب بزرگی دارم
<safeith> من از GPRS ایرانسل استفاده می کنم و گاهی وقت های پیش می آید که اوبونتو اینترنت ندارد اما از هر سایت و آی پی که پینگ می گیریم هست / این در حالی است روی ویندوزی مجازی که روی ویچرال باکس در حال اجرا هست اینترنت هست و همه سایت ها لود می شوند ولی اوبونتو هیچ سا
<safeith> یتی را لود نمی کند
<Over> salam
<Over> Kasi Hast Ye chanta soal daram
<aliva> بگو اگه کسی بلد باشه جواب می‌ده
<Over> mikham ba ubuntu vase server kar konam az koja bayad start bezanam
<Aryan_> سلام
<ehsan_> salam
<ehsan_> be hame
<ehsan_> khobin
<ehsan_> inja kasi hast betone mano rahnamaee kone?
<ehsan_> kasi mitone mano rahnamaee kone
<azi> hi
<ehsan_> salam
<ehsan_> be hame
<ehsan_> kasi inja
<azi> salam
<ehsan_> mitone mano rahnamai
<ehsan_> kone
<azi> huuuuuuum
<azi> man?
<ehsan_> harki
<ehsan_> man
<ehsan_> to compil kardan mase
<ehsan_> moshkel daram
<ehsan_> in error ro mide
<ehsan_> make[6]: *** [nouveau_bo_state.o] Error 1 make[6]: *** [nouveau_bufferobj.o] Error 1 make[6]: *** [nouveau_span.o] Error 1 make[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/mesa-8.0.1/src/mesa/drivers/dri/nouveau' make[5]: *** [lib] Error 2 make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/mesa-8.0.1/src/mesa/drivers/dri/nouveau' make[4]: *** [subdirs] Error 1 make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/mesa-8.0.1/src/mesa/drivers/dri' make[3]: *** [default] Error 
<ehsan_> kasi
<ehsan_> nemitone bege
<ehsan_> chikar bayad bokonam
<ehsan_> :((
<azi> sharmande man nemidunam
<ehsan_> doshmanet sharmande bashe
<ehsan_> :-P
<ehsan_> pas kassi
<ehsan_> nemidone
<ehsan_> chikar bayad
<ehsan_> bokonam
<ehsan_> :((
<ehsan_> pas kasi nist mano rahnamay kone
<ehsan_> ?
<azi> enja mesle enke ghair man kasi harf nemizane
<azi> lol
<ehsan_> :)
<ehsan_> lol
<ehsan_> =))
<ehsan_> np eibi nadare
<ehsan_> bel akhare ye rahi pida
<ehsan_> mikonam
<ehsan_> moshkel injasst ke to hich site che irani che kharji
<ehsan_> darbarash matlab nabode
<ehsan_> baray hamin omadam inja beporsam shaiad kasi betone komakam kone
<azi> omidvaram javabesho peyda koni
<ehsan_> tnx
<azi> ur wellcome
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-15
<myamin> الان من کجا افتادم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<myamin> کسی هست؟
<anoNxeRo> jaie nayoftadi
<myamin> ok
<myamin> alan bayad salatamo inja beporsam
<myamin> ???????????
<anoNxeRo> age dos dari
<myamin> be gher in nasb barnameh as cd and internet age raveshe digeie hast be man yad bedeh ke kheli lazem daram
<anoNxeRo> bezan man dpkg
<myamin> agha ma yahoiee ofdadim inja yadam raft demat shoma salam arz konam
<myamin> salam
<anoNxeRo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<anoNxeRo> inam bebin
<anoNxeRo> salam
<myamin> ok
<myamin> ye rahi ke beshe as roy file iso nasb konam? rahi hast ke file iso ro mesle ye partition mount konan va bad barnameh nasb konam
<anoNxeRo> are maleknet
<anoNxeRo> are myamin -**
<myamin> خوب روش کار چطوریه
<anoNxeRo> bezan man mount
<anoNxeRo> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html
<anoNxeRo> http://www.howtogeek.com/wiki/Mount_an_ISO_Image_in_Linux
<anoNxeRo> http://www.electrictoolbox.com/howto-mount-iso-image-linux/
<myamin> میشه دستورات لازم برای مونت کردن رو بزاری با یه توضیح کوچولو
<anoNxeRo> myamin, to on safhe tozih dade barat
<myamin> خوب بعد از مونت کردن با software center میتونم نصب کنم
<anoNxeRo> na
<anoNxeRo> bayad be repo ezafe koni aval
<myamin> repo همون مخازن اوبونتو هست؟
<myamin> چطور اضافه کنم؟؟؟؟
<anoNxeRo> google kon myamin
<myamin> اون ادرس هایی که دادی فقط اولی باز شد نکنه هیتلر شدن
<anoNxeRo> نه فیلتر نیسنن
<myamin> دوست من anoNxeRo می شه  روش که گفتید رو کامل کنید؟
<myamin> دوستان به یارتان نیازمندم
<myamin> لطفا روش نصب بسته ها از این فایل ایزو مونت شده رو بگید
<myamin> نمی دونم حاضرین جواب نمیدهند یا مشکل از مرورگر منه که چیزی واسم نمی یاد!!!!!!
<myamin> اینم از مشکلات تازه کار بودنه!!!!!
<myamin> از وقتی خواستم لینوکس رو یاد بگیرم 1000 تا مشکل واسم پیش امده ولی بازم دوسش دارم و ادامه میدم
<myamin> پس فعلا
<anoNxeRo> myamin, ye zare to google jostojo kon
<Mahdi> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-16
<najme> سلام دوستان
<najme> من دنبال یه الگوریتم مناسب و بهینه هستم
<najme> که بتونه یه مجموعه پترن رو تو مجموعه ای از رشته ها پیدا کنه
<najme> در ضمن پترن ها طول های متفاوتی دارند
<shahinism> ‏najme, تو چه زبانی؟
<najme> الگوریتمش برام مهمه. یا c++ یا java
<shahinism> ‏حقیقتش منظورت رو از الگوریتم اینجا نمی‌فهمم‌! خیلی راحت می‌تونی از یه regular expression برای تعریف پترنت استفاده کنی و خوب بسته به زبانت آرگومان‌های سرچ رو تعیین کنی
<najme> salam
<najme> man ye binary file daram
<najme> ke mikham az halate binary kharejesh konam
<najme> bayad dakhelesh koli file bashe
<najme> ke man be yeki az oon file ha ehtiyaj daram
<najme> kac midoone dastooresh chiye?
<strnx> najme☣ stackoverflow.com/questions/2236676/how-do-i-extract-ascii-data-from-binary-file-with-unknown-format-in-windows
<najme> strnx, bara linux dastoori nadare?
<strnx> najme☣ sab kon
<strnx> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/extracting-ascii-strings-from-a-binary-files-680214/
<strnx> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9451890/how-to-dump-part-of-binary-file
<strnx> najme☣ ^
<strnx> http://serverfault.com/questions/51477/linux-command-to-find-strings-in-binary-or-non-ascii-file
<strnx> http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/68/search-for-text-in-binary-files/
<strnx> najme☣ manzoret ina bod?
<najme> strnx, mamnoon daram barresish mikonam
<strnx> ok
<the-light> chetori fzerorubigd?
<fzerorubigd> the-light: thanks :D
<the-light> fzerorubigd: channel e arvah shode dige inja :D
<fzerorubigd> the-light: are :D mamolan ##PMG faal tare :D
<the-light> makhsusan ke gavesefidam miad inja WhiteCrow1 ;)
<the-light> fzerorubigd: hal nakardam ba bazi online esh :D hala zanjan hozuri bazi mikonim balke khoshemun aumad
<WhiteCrow1> the-light, man gav nistam kalagh am
<WhiteCrow1> fzerorubigd, bazi faiat ham khili ali e dude
<WhiteCrow1> the-light, :P
<the-light> oh rast migi! yadam nabud
<WhiteCrow1> the-light, ta to bashi dg be man nagi gav
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: boro ba ham ghadet shukhi kon, to pedar jade manam didi kalagh!
<the-light> ;)
<WhiteCrow1> the-light, emroz 1 dandon am ro keshidam nesf e sorat am bad karde bara hamin aslan hal o hosele nadaram , sorry
<fzerorubigd> WhiteCrow1: faiat???
<the-light> WhiteCrow1: dandun o mage mikeshan hanuzam?! asabkeshi mikardi khob
<WhiteCrow1> the-light, shekaste bod kho bad 2 sa@ tol keshid ta dar esh biaran .
<WhiteCrow1> fzerorubigd, faiat yani chi ?
<fzerorubigd> <WhiteCrow1> fzerorubigd, bazi faiat ham khili ali e dude
<WhiteCrow1> fzerorubigd, koja hast in game ?
<fzerorubigd> WhiteCrow1: shoma ino gofti :D
<WhiteCrow1> aha
<WhiteCrow1> sorry
<WhiteCrow1> mafia manzoram bode fzerorubigd khili khili ozr khah am
<the-light> fzerorubigd: bazi kharidam khodaa :D Happy cube o robic snake o bazi kardi? computer i nistan
<fzerorubigd> the-light: :D nope
<the-light> fzerorubigd: kheyli khodan, tu site computer daneshgah hame dashtan bazi mikardan :D
<WhiteCrow1> brb
<mvman> salam doostan
<mvman> man y soali daram
<mvman> chetori mitonam
<mvman> az ye session
<mvman> bash startX ya kare moshabehi ro anjam bedam
<mvman> startx kar nemikone
<mvman> manzuram vaqti hast ke masalan ba sysreq ya har
<mvman> chize dg, az xserver joda shodam
<mvman> va faqat ye session bash daram
<mvman> chetor mitonam dobare safheye logon ubuntu ro biaram
<sara> salam be bache ha
<sara> bebakhshid bche ha
<sara> narm afzar haye nasb shode rooye linux ke tooye ghesmate Softeare Center an che joori ejra mishan ? ubuntu12.04 daram
<fvahid> sara: esmesho search kon
<sara> khob bad ?
<fvahid> sara: bad age peyda shod enter ro bezani ejra mishe
<sara> ejra nemishe !
<sara> vaghti enter mizanam too hamoon safhe mire ye safhe dige ke neveshte : Installed .
<sara> bad dige nemishe kari kard
<fvahid> sara: khob install nashode behet mige ke install kon aval
<fvahid> sara: dare say mikone behet bege aval bayad software ro install koni bad ejra koni
<sara> na etefaghan neveshte Installed yani nasb shode ! akharesh ed dare dg
<fvahid> ohom
<sara> installed fargh mikone ba install !!!
<fvahid> sara: khob esmesho to terminal bezan
<sara> terminal che joor miad ?
<fvahid> sara: bazam search kon ye klide clt+alt+t ro bezan
<sara> aha ba ctrl + alt + t oomad ama ba search balad nistam yani oonam mese hamoon yekie
<sara> khob too terminal chi benevisam chejoor benevisam ?
<fvahid> sara: ohom, chi mikhay ejra koni?
<sara> inja yahoo messenger dare ?
<sara> mikham ba id yahoom login konam
<fvahid> sara: are dare
<sara> khob chikar konam vase in ?
<fvahid> sara: empathy ro ejra kon
<sara> search konam ?
<fvahid> sara: harjoor rahati
<sara> in ke rahate ama che joor bahash login konam ?
<fvahid> sara: khob login kon kari nadare ke :D
<sara> yani idie yahoomo vared konam?
<fvahid> sara: are moshkeli nist natars chizi nemishe
<sara> felan ke jaii vase vared kardan id o pass nemibinam
<fvahid> f4 ro bezan
<sara> haminja ?
<fvahid> sara: roye barname zoom kon bad F4 ro bezan
<sara> khob
<sara> ...@yahoo.com vared konam dg na ?
<fvahid> sara: bale
<sara> 1 min mese inke hamle nezami mikhad beshe
<sara> news
<sara> news
<sara> sorry
<sara> oomadam
<sara> f4 mizanam ye jaii miad neveshte Alias
<sara> khob ?
<fvahid> sara: khodet hatman mitoni halesh koni  age natoonesti ubuntu ro pak kon bashe?
<sara> man alan avalin bare ubuntu nasb kardam
<sara> hichi nemidunam
<sara> hata nemidoonestam terminal chie
<sara> ok mer30
<sara> bye
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-17
<hamed_ubuntu> My headphones do not sound
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-18
<seyla> salam, repo haye ubuntu baraye man filter shodan yani bedoon proxy nemishe vasl shod
<seyla> kasi az doostan adrres repo bedoon filter dare ?
<seyla> yadame ye repo dalkhale iran ham bood oon fa'ale ?
<seyla> nazdik ne 2 mahe ke update nakardam
<seyla> salam
<seyla> man roo ubuntu ke nasb daram bedoon proxy dastresi be makhazen nadarm vali ubuntu ro ba virtualbox bala avordam va oonja moshkeli nabood
<seyla> rahe hale be zehne doostan mirese?
<strnx> seyla☣ shayad repo ke entekhab kardi bade
<seyla> strnx: vaqti ke mizanam khodesh repo entekhab kone -
<strnx> seyla☣ to /etc/apt/sources.list bebin chiyo entekhab kardi
<seyla> mige ke be internet vask nistam
<strnx> seyla☣ /sbin/route ro bezan
<seyla> strnx: az in site ha bood ke log roosh mizashtim
<seyla> adrres yekish mdi log ro bedem behet
<strnx> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<seyla> strnx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154209/
<strnx> seyla☣ shabakat ke vasle "/
<strnx> hmm ok ping mizani javab mide chizi behet seyla ?
<seyla> strnx: are javab midam
<seyla> * mide
<strnx> seyla☣ bezan apt-get update
<strnx> seyla☣ dare update mikone?
<seyla> no
<strnx> chi mige seyla ?
<seyla> strnx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154222/
<seyla> strnx: in makhazen ro daram     http://paste.ubuntu.com/1154211/
<strnx> seyla☣ ye min
<strnx> the-light☣ salam, hasi?
<seyla> strnx: ok
<strnx> seyla☣ man be repo ubuntu ashnai ndarm
<strnx> bebin ki inja ashnaie dare
<strnx> sorate netam daghone nemitonam search konam
<seyla> strnx: ok tashakor
<strnx> seyla☣ to #technotux bepors
<strnx> seyla☣ repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<strnx> seyla☣ onja bebin mitoni ye repo barat tanzim kone?
<seyla> strnx: ok tashakor doost aziz
<strnx> seyla☣ man ubuntuie nistam, bebin bache ha dige age hastan az ona etel begir
<strnx> seyla☣ behesh bego ke repo update nemishe
<strnx> va paste apt-get update ro behesh neshon bede
<seyla> strnx: tashakor to technotux daram ba yeki az bache ha sohbat mikonam bebinam chi mishe :d
<seyla> tashakor dooste man
<strnx> seyla☣ daram mibinam :) pirooz bashi
<_behrooz_> salam
<the-light> strnx: salam, janam?
<strnx> the-light☣ junet be bala:) hichi ye moshkel bood seyla dasht, ke raf shod, dastet dard nakone javab dadi
<the-light> strnx: aha, ghorbanat :)
<_behrooz_> salam man ye moshkel khandedar daram
<the-light> strnx: mibini gire kia oftadim
#ubuntu-ir 2012-08-19
<Guest36634> slm bache ha man mikham metasploit nasb konam code faal sazi ke migiram mikham activesh konam mige tahrim shode keshvaretoon bayad chika konam
<Guest36634> kasi nis javabe maro bede
<Guest36634> kasi nabood
<Aria> ssalam
<Aria> help
<Aria> me pls
<Aria> aloo
<Aria> baba gaiide
<Aria> shodam
<Guest69349> aloo
<Guest69349> kasi
<Guest69349> hasT
<Guest69349> ?
<Guest69349> clear
<Guest69349> alooooooooooooooo
<Guest69349> X(
<Guest69349> salam
<Guest69349> aloo
<Jok3R> Hi aoll
<Jok3R> Hi aLl\
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-12
<aseman> salam
<aseman> kasi dar mored etebarsangi file html ettla dareh???????
<aseman> kasi dar mored etebarsanji file html chizi midoone
<invisible> salam !
<drweb> salam kasi hast? man yek soal daram
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-14
<mnr> hi
<Flying> salam rooz bekheyr
<Flying> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
<Parsi> salam Melissa-
<Melissa-> Parsi: hey :) ow are you?
<Melissa-> *how
<Parsi> Melissa-: ey, nafasi miado mire
<Parsi> shuma chetori?
<Melissa-> Parsi: man khoobam khodaro shokr :)  karobar chetore? hamechi khoob pish mire?
<Parsi> Melissa-: ey, bad nist
<Parsi> age polesho bishtar konan khoshaltar mishim:))
<prp-e> Hi all :)
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-15
<aminiraji> salam dostan
<Guest8070> salaam
<Guest8070> kaci injaa darmorede sathe elmie daaneshgaahaye iran etelaato daare? :(
<Guest8070> :-?
<Guest8070> ardebil behtare yaa yaasooj?
<Guest93185> dastoore nasbe gcc baraye QT chie?
<Guest93185> QT creator
<nixoeen> Guest93185, gcc baraye QT mani nadare
<nixoeen> Guest93185, Qt va gcc 2 narmafzare motefavetan
<nixoeen> Guest93185, joda joda bayad nasbeshun konid
<Guest93185> gcc o baa chi nasb konam ?
<Guest93185> :?
<Guest93185> dar ubuntu 12.10
<Guest93185> :|
<Guest93185> <nixoeen> ?
<nixoeen> Guest93185, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Guest93185> mishe maale gcc ?
<Guest93185> ok
<Guest93185> tnx
<Guest93185> alot
<Guest93185> <nixoeen> tnx , in dastoore daghighan yani chie?
<Guest93185> build-essential yani chi?
<nixoeen> Guest93185, Agar in dastoor ro nemidunid, yani hanuz paye haye Ubuntu ro hanuz balad nistid
<nixoeen> Guest93185, Behtare ba ye ketab shoroo be yadgiri e paye haye Ubuntu bokonid bad berid soraghe in kar ha
<Guest93185> :|
<Guest93185> midoonam
<Guest93185> in sudo apt-get install maale nasbe
<Guest93185> in akharish chia ro minasbe?
<Guest93185> build-essential shaamele chiaae?
<Guest93185> <nixoeen> :?
<nixoeen> Guest93185, Baste haye lazem baraye Build
<Guest93185> ahawn
<Guest93185> compiler inaa?
<Guest93185> c++ compiler ?
<Guest93185> ok
<Guest93185> age kaci QTCreator midoone bege man ye soali daram :|
<Guest93185> <nixoeen> tnx alot
<saleh> Salam
<saleh> az doostan kaC On hast o alan paye system esh hast?
<Guest93185> <nixoeen> bye
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-16
<ubuntu> salaam
<Guest76967> age ye narmafzaro baa kilick rooye noskhe ejraaeesh va geraphici nasb karde baashim
<Guest76967> che joori mishe paakesh konim baa terminal?
<Guest76967> uninstall konim
<Guest76967> ????????
<Guest76967> dastooresh chie?
<Guest76967> ?
<Guest76967> hich ki nemidooone ? :O
<ubuntu1_> salaam
<ubuntu1_> saate ubuntu ro che joori bebaram jelo?
<ubuntu1_> saate systemo
<the-light> ubuntu1_: rush right click koni adjust dare ya set, age nabud az ghesmate tanzimat
<ubuntu1_> rooye chi?
<ubuntu1_> alan ye date and time man daram
<ubuntu1_> hamine?
<ubuntu1_> <the-light> ?
<the-light> ubuntu1_: boro bebin chie
<the-light> nemidunam esmesh dakhel UI e Uniti chie
<ubuntu1_> <the-light> alan man projamo ejraa nemikone chon sate systemam aghabe
<ubuntu1_> yani hamin date and timo jelo biram?
<ubuntu1_> ubuntum nemipare?
<the-light> na saat chekare OS dare :D
<ubuntu1_> kho chi kaar konam?
<the-light> project e chio run nemikone?!
<ubuntu1_> saate system kojae?
<ubuntu1_> baa qt
<ubuntu1_> baladin?
<ubuntu1_> <the-light> QT?
<the-light> Qt che kare time e OS dare akhe
<the-light> 1 min
<ubuntu1_> ejraaa nemishe error mide
<ubuntu1_> age midoonid erroro bedam
<ubuntu1_> ?
<the-light> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<ubuntu1_> QT o balad nistin?
<the-light> yek meghdar kar kardam ghablan
<the-light>  sudo date newdatetimestring
<the-light> ba in mitunin dakhel command line date &time ro avaz konin
<the-light> ubuntu1_: ^
<ubuntu1_> sudo date newdatetimestring bezanam??
<ubuntu1_> ubuntum naparehaaaa
<ubuntu1_> ino zadam
<ubuntu1_> mige
<ubuntu1_> date: invalid date `newdatetimestring'
<ubuntu1_> <the-light>?
<the-light> az tu hava ke date o time o nemifahme bayad dasti bedin
<ubuntu1_> :D
<ubuntu1_> :|
<ubuntu1_> aghaa chi bedam?
<ubuntu1_> ?
<ubuntu1_> mishe daghigh begin?
<the-light> 052516471392.45
<the-light> tarikhe jalali dadam man, age miladi mikhay 0525xxxx1392 ro avaz kon
<aseman> salam
<aseman> chtor mishe ifort nasb kard??
<ubuntu1__> man DC shodam
<ubuntu1__> aghaa
<ubuntu1__> frmatesho chi goftin?
<ubuntu1__> https://www.wjsams.com/c/docs/Wiki/Ubuntu-SetTimezoneAndDate
<ubuntu1__> khoobe?
<ubuntu1__> 052516471392.45
<ubuntu1__> mibare be kei?
<ubuntu1__> 25
<ubuntu1__> mage
<ubuntu1__> ahaan
<ubuntu1__> mibare be 1392/05/25 saate 4 :47
<ubuntu1__> :D
<ubuntu1__> <the-light > aare>
<ubuntu1__> ?
<the-light> yeah
<ubuntu1__> ahawn
<ubuntu1__> pa man bezanam ?
<ubuntu1__> naparehaaa
<ubuntu1__> :D
<ubuntu1__> baa in hame chi miaad jelo? yani ubuntu mipazire ?
<the-light> aseman: package e linux esho darin?
<the-light> ubuntu1__: chichi bepare, ba ye time ke system amel nemipare
<ubuntu1__> aakhehaa
<the-light> age dust nadari nazan
<ubuntu1__> man yebar timo avaz kardam
<ubuntu1__> bad
<the-light> graphical avaz kon rahattare
<ubuntu1__> Dge naumad balaa
<ubuntu1__> geraphical baa hamin site ke dadi?
<ubuntu1__> n
<ubuntu1__> baa che abzaari?
<the-light> ru saat right click kon dare
<ubuntu1__> date and time?
<the-light> ya ba alt+f2 donbale time begard
<the-light> are hamun
<ubuntu1__> :| ahan
<ubuntu1__> ok halaa inam fahmidam
<ubuntu1__> tnx <light>
<the-light> khahesh
<ubuntu1_> tnx
<ubuntu1_> :|
<ubuntu1_> ?
<ubuntu1_> ?
<ubuntul> salaam
<ubuntul> che joori mishe ye narmafzaro ke nasb kardim
<ubuntul> paak konim?
<ubuntul> geraphici nasb kardim
<ubuntul> halaa che joori paak konim?
<ubuntul> :|
<ubuntul> too ubuntu
<ubuntul> ???
<ubuntul> :|||||||||||||||||||||
<ubuntul> ?
<ubuntul> huvh ki ni
<ubuntul> ?
<ubuntul> bye
<ubuntul> (:|
<sadeghj> salam
<sadeghj> man ba moshkel dar nasb apache robero shodam va dar terminal am dastorat ro ghabol nemikone
<sadeghj> age momkene ranamaeem konid
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-17
<Sool_Raga> salam
<Sool_Raga> man ye barname migham ke betonam aksamo modiryat konam .... dostan che barnamee ro pishnehad mikonand
<C0mA> Sool_Raga: Picasa
<C0mA> Picasa ye versione linux ham dare
<the-light> Sool_Raga: digikam ham hast age mikhayn free bashe
<C0mA> digikam behtare, chon age eshtebah nakonam, google chan vagt pish goft picasa dg vase linux update nemishe
<C0mA> http://www.digikam.org/
<fatemeh_> Hey! I have questions about installing debian... can I post it here?
<hasi> سلام  میتونید  در مورد چگونگی استفاده  از وایمکس ایرانسل در اوبونتو راهنمایی کنید
#ubuntu-ir 2013-08-18
<DeadHead> salam be hame
<DeadHead> man shoro kardam be yad giri git
<DeadHead> faghat hamoon avalesh ba ye sal movajeh shodam
<DeadHead> commit daghighan chiye:)
<DeadHead> bad farghesh ba add  chiye?
<DeadHead> vaghti mikhast commit kone too in filme aval zad
<DeadHead> git add .
<DeadHead> bad commit kard
<mohsen_> سلام
<mohsen_> سوال داشتم
<DeadHead> mohsen_: saleto bepors, bad harki bebine va javabesho balad bashe javab mide ;)
<mohsen_> من ابونتا نصب کردم اما بعد
<mohsen_> تو حالت گرافیگی راهاندازی نمیشه
<mohsen_> تو محیط کامند میاد بالا
<mohsen_> باید چه کار کنم یا چه دستوری بنویسم که تو حالت گرافیکی بیاد بالا
<mohsen_> جواب میدین خواهشن
<anoNxeRo> startx
<mohsen_> هستی؟
<mohsen_> کسی هست؟
<anoNxeRo> mohsen_, bezan startx
<dingdangdong> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-11
<rezamz14> سلام دوستان
<moein> Salam,
<moein> Can anybody help me how to bypass internet restriction?
<prp-e> Sala,
<prp-e> Salam
<Abbas> salam
<Abbas> کسی هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-12
<koshmalang> سلام.من یه مشکلی در مورد پارتیشن ال وی ام داشتم .کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟
<alexmx> :)
<farbod> سلام و شب بخیر
<farbod> کسی هست؟
<mehrshad> hi
<mehrshad> who is from iran??i want to talk to him
<mehrshad> helooooooooooooooo
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-13
<shayan> hi there!
<Guest34112> I have a question
<dariush> salam man mekhastam rooye labtab ba hard 80 ke cd ham nadare os ubuntu ra nasb konam az tareagh flash metoonam in kar ra bekonam
<dariush> chea shod
<dariush> helo
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-14
<eXtrem0us> anybody there?
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, hi
<eXtrem0us> سلام. مرسی که اومدی
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, khahesh
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, ubuntu dari ?
<eXtrem0us> نه، دبیان هست. البته به طور دقیق‌تر:
<eXtrem0us> Linux Mint Debian Edition
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, ok , mint begoo pas :D
<eXtrem0us> آخه مینت معمولی رو اوبونتو سواره، این مینت روی دبیان تستینگ سواره
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, ok , mysql run e dige motmaeni ?
<eXtrem0us> آره، فقط اینو بگم:
<eXtrem0us> وقتی از طریق مرورگر وصل می‌شم، لود صفحه خیلی طول می‌کشه
<intuxicated> :D
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, man mysql nadarm vasa nasb beshe
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, mariadb e ?
<eXtrem0us> نه، مای‌اس‌کیوال‌ـه
<eXtrem0us> دنی، خودتو خیلی به زحمت ننداز
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, na baba zahmat chie
<eXtrem0us> هنوز تون کلنجاری که باید رو با این مشکل نرفتم
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, php -r "var_dump(mysql_connect('localhost','root',''));"
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, akharin '' ro bezar password e root
<intuxicated> chi mige javab
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, ?
<eXtrem0us> تو ترمینال بزنم؟
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, are
<eXtrem0us> زدم، میگه
<eXtrem0us> دستور php وجود نداره
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, lol
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, php code mizani ?
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, ctrl+shift+c copy mikone tooye terminal
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, ya inke select kon to terminal inja middle click e mouse kon
<eXtrem0us> homeserver ~ # php -r "var_dump(mysql_connect('localhost','root',''));"
<eXtrem0us> No command 'php' found, did you mean:
<eXtrem0us>  Command 'pcp' from package 'pcp' (main)
<eXtrem0us>  Command 'pyp' from package 'pyp' (main)
<eXtrem0us>  Command 'pp' from package 'libpar-packer-perl' (main)
<eXtrem0us>  Command 'pip' from package 'python-pip' (main)
<eXtrem0us> php: command not found
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, to khob php nadari chetori phpmyadmin dare kar mikone
<eXtrem0us> :)))
<eXtrem0us> خیلی عجیبه، ولی داره کار می‌کنه!
<intuxicated> ajab
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, run kon
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, which php
<eXtrem0us> هیچی نمیاد
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, bas bege php not found
<eXtrem0us> نمیگه! :))
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, phpmyadmin ro system khodete ?
<eXtrem0us> آره
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, dpkg-query -l 'php*'
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, saret sholoqe alan ?
<eXtrem0us> من یه آی پی میدم، روش اس‌اس‌اچ کن
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, ok
<eXtrem0us> 2.177.101.6
<eXtrem0us> user: root
<eXtrem0us> password: extreme
<eXtrem0us> user: mehdi
<eXtrem0us> password: extreme
<eXtrem0us> شد؟
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, are
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: :D
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, dafe aval e hamchin chizi mibinam
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, apache e ?
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: uhum
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: mituni az mc ham estefade koni
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, lol , package cli ba package e apache farq dare
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, apt-get install php5-cli
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, nasb kon
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: زدم
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, nasb shod begoo
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: done
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, user pass e mysql
<eXtrem0us> user:root
<eXtrem0us> password:extreme
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, vasl mishe
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, moshkel kojast
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, ?
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: الآن مثلاً برو اینجا:
<eXtrem0us> mikhay 2.177.101.6/examples
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, khob
<eXtrem0us> ببین میاد؟
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, are
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, list e folder
<eXtrem0us> ch05
<eXtrem0us> >final
<eXtrem0us> >guitarwars
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: اینجا چیزیه که باید اجرا بشه، اما نمی‌شه
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: در واقع با تاخیر میاد
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, vasa code ro bebinam
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, inke vasl mishe
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, kond e
<eXtrem0us> دقیقاً، با تاخیر خیلی زیادی میاد
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, kho ino begoo :00
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: اول گفتم
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: فقط یه نکته
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, vala tweetet hast :))
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: این صفحه باید یه لیست از چیزایی که تو دیتابیس هست رو بیاره
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: اما الآن براش فرقی نمی‌کنه که جدول/دیتابیس اصلا وجود داره یا نه
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: یعنی دیتابیس رو پاکش هم بکنی، باز همینه
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, khoda begam chikaret kone
<intuxicated> define('DB_HOST', 'www.guitarwars.net');
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: واتس‌آپ؟
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, dare vasl mishe bala
<eXtrem0us> =)))))))
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, cheqadr mage sorat dare bad bakh
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, ;)
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: =)))))
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, hal e ?
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: عجب سوتی‌ای =))))
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: دستت درد نکنه :D
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, pish miad
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: مرسی
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, man yebar field e form am name nadasht ,harchi submit mikardam chizi nemiomad bad az 20 min didam name nadare
<intuxicated> :D
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, 9garam
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: فقط یه نکته، ما همدیکه رو از نزدیک دیدیم؟؟
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, to tehlug fek konam
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: به هر حال، منو دیدی، خودتو معرفی کن
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: یه دنیا ممنونم
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, kari nakardam
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, bazam kari bood bepors
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: ممنونم. کرج‌لاگ یا زیکانف اومدنی هستی؟
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, zconf خیر
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, کرج لاگ هم خیلی دیرمیگیرن
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, ساعت۶ تا برگردم تهران دیره
<eXtrem0us> intuxicated: به هر حال ممنونم
<intuxicated> eXtrem0us, fada
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-15
<arman> salam
<arman> man baraye nasbe Ubuntu be moshkel khordam kasi hast betone komak kone
<farbod> slm
<farbod> kasi hast?
<esak> salam dostan bara ejraye software haye windows to linux Wine behtare ya CrossOver   ??
<hami> salam
<hami> kasi nist?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-16
<ama2013> hi every body
<btavakkoli> ama2013: Don't /msg for nothing!
<esak> سلام دوستان جایگزین ومپ سرور برا ی استفاده در لینوکس چیه ؟؟
<btavakkoli> esak: search for LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP)
<esak> بروبچ تو لینوکس از چه فیلتر شکنی استفاده میکنید؟؟
<mdf092> سلام. کسی از دانیال بهزادی خبر داره؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-08-17
<Guest35232> سلام
<AmirHossein> سلام
<AmirHossein> من یه مشکل دارم، کسی هست کمک کنه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-10
<f_abd> salam
<f_abd> kasi mitone be man komak kone?
<ehsan58> salam
<ehsan58> khubin asatide gerami?
<ali_> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-12
<hsn6> سلام ubuntu-ir
<ehsan> salam
<ehsan> kasi hast be man komak kone
<ehsan> man taze mikham az linux estefade konam va niaz be komak daram
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-13
<Toxmi> Salam Kesi inja hast?
<Toxmi> mixastam ye filtershekane monaseb vase linux morafi konid. alan ba ya extension kar mikonam wali mixam ye chizi mesle tor bashe
<Toxmi> tor ro nasb kardam ama niaz be bridge hast. nasb obfs4 ham vasam maqdoor nist choon filtere
<evergreen> salam
<evergreen> 1 soal
<evergreen> ?
<evergreen> my multimedia keys [play/pause-next-prv-mute-volUP-volDOWN] not work please help me.
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-14
<mamins1376> سلام
<mamins1376> یه مدت رسول و بقیه این‌جا رو شلوغ کردن رفتن
<mamins1376> الان بازم دوباره خبری نیست!
<SHAKIB> سلام دوستان
<SHAKIB> کسی هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-08-15
<mehdirezaei> سلام
<mehdirezaei> کسی مسلط به لینوکس ردهت هست؟
<Saeed__> سلام
<Saeed__> کسی هست؟
<Saeed_> دوستان؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-15
<shangul> http://paste.ubuntu.is
<shangul> http://paste.ubuntu.ir
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-16
<Researcher> salaam o alaikum
<Researcher> :)
<shangul> سلام توحید
<shangul> سلامی علیکی هیچ؟
<towhid> کسی پیشنهادی داره ؟
<shangul> چی؟
<towhid> میزکار
<towhid> اینهمه نوشتم نیومد ؟
<shangul> میز کار سلیقه ای هست،
<towhid> پیامها قبلیم نیومده ؟
<iraj> towhid: من گنوم ۳ نصب کردم خیلی باگ داره
<iraj> نصبش نکن
<iraj> :))
<towhid> ممنون ایرج
<towhid> دارم اوبونتو میت دانلود میکنم
<shangul> توحید، نه این اولین پیامی هست که دادی
<towhid> اگه خوشم نیومد گزینه بعدی مینت با میزکار سینامونه
<towhid> شنگون ازت بابت اینکه حواسم به پیامت نبود معذرت خواهی کردم و کلی در مورد میزکار حرف زدم
<towhid> شمگ
<towhid> شنگول*
<shangul> من شخصا میزکار راحت، سبک و سریع رو ترجیح میدم مثل ‏XFCE‏ یا ‏LXDE
<towhid> پس ال ایکس دی ای رو ندیدم
<shangul> یا حتی میزکار خودم که با لگو درستش کردم
<towhid> ولی ایکس اف سی ای حوصله میخواد تا شخصی سازیش کنی
<towhid> از اول خیلی بیریخیته
<shangul> به هر میزکار سلیقه ای هست
<towhid> اگ
<towhid> اگه مقدوره یه اسکرین شات بده ببینمش
<shangul> towhid, ‎واس ایکس اف سی ای میتونی از کانفیگ های آماده استفاده بکنی
<towhid> چظوری گیرشون بیارم؟
<shangul> towhid, ‎خودت گوگل کن دیگه
<towhid> اوکی
<towhid> فایل کانفیگ ایکس اف سی ای نداریم گ
<towhid> نمیشه ازشون اکسورت گرفت
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-17
<hhhzzzz> hi
<shangul> hai
<hhhzzzz> che khabar
<hhhzzzz> ?
<shangul> سلامتی
<hhhzzzz> kheili ham khoob
<shangul> نکته: این وقت صبح توقع نداشته باش کسی اینجا باشه
<hhhzzzz> midoonam . ye tiri andakhtam too tariki
<hhhzzzz> :))
<shangul> شما کی هستید(تو انجمن)؟
<hhhzzzz> nobody
<shangul> اسمت تو انجمن اینه؟
<hhhzzzz> shookhi kardam
<hhhzzzz> na
<shangul> ها
<hhhzzzz> baraye chi mikhay ?
<hhhzzzz> :D
<hhhzzzz> alan che mikoni ?
<shangul> میخوام بدونم کی هستید، اگر از بزرگان هستید سوتی نندازم ‏‎:D
<hhhzzzz> ye link bede bebinim
<hhhzzzz> be har hal shangul i . mohem nist sooti bendazi . maloom nemishe ki hasti
<hhhzzzz> :D
<hhhzzzz> man ke nemishnasamet
<shangul> البته با توجه به اسمی که انتخاب کردید احتمالا از بزرگان نیستید
<hhhzzzz> ey baba
<hhhzzzz> che rabti beham daran
<hhhzzzz> rad mishodam ye esmi entekhab kardam
<shangul> لینک چی رو میخوای؟
<hhhzzzz> velesh kon
<hhhzzzz> man alan ino mibinam
<hhhzzzz> http://ansarclip.ir/video/7205/%D9%85%D9%86%D8%A7%D8%B8%D8%B1%D9%87-%D8%A8%D8%B1%D8%AC%D8%A7%D9%85%DB%8C-%D8%B4%D8%B1%DB%8C%D8%B9%D8%AA%D9%85%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B1%DB%8C-%D9%88-%D8%AE%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%B2%DB%8C---%DB%8C%DA%A9/
<shangul> نگران نباش من از بزرگان نیستم هرچقدر میخوای سوتی بنداز
<hhhzzzz> agar ip iran dame dastet hast ino test kon bebin bala miad ya na
<hhhzzzz> military.ir
<shangul> من هم نمیتونم لینک ببینم(اینترنت گوشی کفاف نمیده)
<hhhzzzz> faghat test kon miad ya na
<hhhzzzz> ahmagh ip kole donya ro be site baste
<shangul> !wwwtitle http://military.ir
<lubotu3> shangul: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pingbot> shangul: Page Not Found!
<hhhzzzz> azizam migam ehtemalan ba ip iran dide mishe
<hhhzzzz> bad be bot migi check kone ?
<shangul> [08:04] <hhhzzzz> http://military.ir
<hhhzzzz> chi shod ?
<hhhzzzz> ey baba
<hhhzzzz> aslan bikhial
<shangul> بالا نیومد با گوشی
<hhhzzzz> pass hichi
<hhhzzzz> yek soal
<shangul> چرا فیلترش کردن؟
<hhhzzzz> bazi dar miaran
<hhhzzzz> mage filtere ?
<shangul> نمیدونم
<hhhzzzz> velesh kon
<hhhzzzz> admin hash khafanan
<hhhzzzz> :))
<shangul> !wwwtitle http://military.ir
<lubotu3> shangul: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hhhzzzz> kasi az bachehaye kheili fanie forum ro mishnasi
<pingbot> shangul: Page Not Found!
<hhhzzzz> ye soal azashoon beporsi ?
<shangul> پینگ بات تو فرانسه هست
<hhhzzzz> agha vel kon
<shangul> چی؟
<hhhzzzz> :))
<shangul> سوال؟
<hhhzzzz> kasi ta behall coreboot ya libreboot ro dastgah haye lenovo thinkpad nasb karde
<hhhzzzz> ?
<hhhzzzz> jayi tabehal shenidi
<hhhzzzz> ?
<shangul> اسمشون رو شنیدم شاید رسول بوتشون کرده
<hhhzzzz> bayiide
<hhhzzzz> hamishe too hamin channeli ?
<shangul> اما چرا حودت نمیری فوروم بپرسی؟
<hhhzzzz> aksaran bi savadan makhsoosan too in mored
<shangul> من هستم اما بیستو چهار ساعته آنلاین نیستم
<hhhzzzz> ok ba hamin id bash man peidat mikonam
<hhhzzzz> sohbat mikonim
<hhhzzzz> agar javab peida kardi
<hhhzzzz> haminja agar kasi ham nabood paste kon
<shangul> و در ضمن من خودم تازه کارم
<hhhzzzz> man loge irc ro mibinam
<hhhzzzz> mamnooon
<shangul> میری لوگ ها رو میخونی؟
<hhhzzzz> hichi to faghat begoo coreboot va libreboot
<hhhzzzz> tajrobeye sanginiye
<hhhzzzz> mosalaman taraf midoone chie
<hhhzzzz> agar anjam dade bashe
<hhhzzzz> na
<hhhzzzz> too in mored be kar miad
<hhhzzzz> agar javab peida kardi
<shangul> بچه های فوروم بی سواد نیستن اتفاقا خیلیاشون خیلی هم خوبن
<hhhzzzz> haminja paste kon javab ro
<hhhzzzz> midoonam
<hhhzzzz> goftam too in mored
<shangul> آخه من با گوشی میام چطو جواب رو پست کنم اینجا
<hhhzzzz> chon niaz be doc khoondan va niaz be sakht afzar vijhe baraye nasb va daneshe sakht afzari baraye nasbe coreboot va libreboot dare
<hhhzzzz> hamin alan dari inja minevisi yani dari log mishi dige
<hhhzzzz> link bede
<shangul> آره
<hhhzzzz> email az taraf bede
<hhhzzzz> man khodam bahash tamas migiram
<hhhzzzz> dar har soorat mamnoon
<shangul> ایمیل رسول؟مطمئن نیستم اون بلد باشه
<hhhzzzz> ok
<hhhzzzz> yadet bashe adame basavad didi bepors
<shangul> چرا نمیری کانال خودشون؟
<hhhzzzz> ta yekhafteye ayande
<hhhzzzz> telegram ?
<hhhzzzz> bikhial
<hhhzzzz> aslan
<shangul> نه
<hhhzzzz> alan ke fekr mikonam mibinam ehtemalesh kheili kame
<shangul> کانال آی آر سی کور بوت و لیبر بوت
<hhhzzzz> man vasayelesh ro nadaram nasb konam va nemitoonam risk konam ye laptop ro daghoon konam
<hhhzzzz> bayad yeki bashe tazmin kone
<shangul> #coreboot
<shangul> #libreboot
<hhhzzzz> midoonam refigh
<shangul> ی بار دیگه اسم لپ تاپ رو میگی؟
<hhhzzzz> lenovo thinkpad
<hhhzzzz> model haye kheili ghadimi ke mishe coreboot nasb kard
<hhhzzzz> sitesh neveshte che model hayi
<shangul> خو پس مشکل چیه؟
<hhhzzzz> sabr kon
<shangul> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<pingbot> shangul:    (null)
<shangul> !ping
<pingbot> shangul: sudo dd if=/dev/urandom >> of=/dev/sda
<shangul> !ping
<pingbot> shangul: I'm under GPL!
<shangul> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<pingbot> shangul: Error! File not found!
<shangul> !ping
<pingbot> shangul: sed s/.//g
<shangul> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<pingbot> shangul: Visit my website: http://example.com
<hhhzzzz> https://sublab.org/wiki/Projekte/Coreboot-X201/bus_pirate.JPG
<shangul> !ping
<pingbot> shangul:    (null)
<hhhzzzz> ye hamchin mosibati dare
<hhhzzzz> mofasale dastan
<shangul> ها؟
<shangul> [08:25] <hhhzzzz>  http://sublab.org/wiki/Projekte/Coreboot-X201/bus_pirate.JPG
<hhhzzzz> are
<hhhzzzz> device khas mikhad
<hhhzzzz> ta betooni hamin simaro vasl koni
<hhhzzzz> goftam bikhial sho
<hhhzzzz> kasi ham anjam dade bashe
<hhhzzzz> too forum ubuntu peidash nemishe
<hhhzzzz> :))
<shangul> wow
<shangul> ی چی دیگه
<shangul> مگه نمیگن رو نرم افزارای آزاد ضمانتی وجود نداره؟
<shangul> THIS PROGRAM COMES WITHOUT ANY WARRENTY
<shangul> اینجوری
<shangul> پس چطور شما تضمین میخواید؟
<shangul> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<pingbot> shangul: Beep...Beep...Beep...BOOM
<shangul> coreboot & libreboot
<shangul> !j def
<shangul> !ping
<pingbot> shangul: cat /dev/urandom | tr -dc 'A-Za-z0-9!-)' | fold -w 10 | head -n 3
<lubotu3> pong!
<shangul> D:
<shangul> iraj_, ta hala coreboot ya libreboot ro emtehan kardi?
<iraj_> shangul: na
<shangul> iraj_, ta kar be kotak kari nakeshideh identify ya change kon!
<shangul> iraj_, still ...
<iraj_> :D
<shangul> iraj_, don't use someone else's nick!
<iraj_> that's mine. dont worry
<shangul> until you don't identify i cant know that's yours or no
<pingbot> lol
<shangul> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<pingbot> shangul: Beep...Beep...Beep...BOOM
<shangul> !ping
<pingbot> shangul: +[++++-,[+-.].
<amanpour> salam
<amanpour> man mikham
<amanpour> ba sed
<amanpour> ye ebarat
<amanpour> ro replace konam
<amanpour> [[salam]] ba wp_
<amanpour> farzan
<amanpour> kasi mitone komak kone?
<towhid> سلام
<shangul> سلام
<towhid> shangul دیروز شیش میزدم منظورت رو متوجه نشده بودم
<shangul> چی؟
<towhid> دوستان یه آی دی ای برا وب معرفی میکنید که  اتو کممپلت درست درمون داشته باشه؟
<towhid> shangul دو روز پیش بود فک کنم یه چیزی توی پی وی گفتی منم متوجه منظورت نمیشدم
<towhid> im away
<towhid> اینو گفتی
<towhid> منم متوجه منظورت نمیشدم
<shangul> ینی من اینجا نیستم
<towhid> متوجه شدم
<towhid> اون روز نمیدونستم منظورت چیه
<towhid> یه سوال
<towhid> دوستان اکثرا ساکتن
<towhid> فک کنم همه میان که آی آر فارسی زنده بمونه
<towhid> اره ؟
<shangul> چی؟
<shangul> نه میان آی آر سی ک حرف بزنن، اما بعضی مواقع وقت ندارن
<towhid> گفتم که دلیل اومدن دوستان به اینجا اینه که آی آر سی خالی نمونه فقط
<towhid> اکثرا وقت ندارن گ
<shangul> منظورت از اینجا این کانال هست یا چی؟
<towhid> همین کانال منظورمه
<shangul> خب الآن مشکلت با کی هست؟
<towhid> مگه به نظر مشکل دار میام/<
<shangul> یکی اشکانه که نمیدونم کیه
<towhid> ؟
<shangul> اصلا کلا تو کانال الآن فقط چهار نفر هست
<towhid> من و شما و اشکان و lubotu3
<towhid> و psychicist
<shangul> نه
<towhid> lubotu3 هم باته فک کنم
<shangul> lubot3 yek bot hast
<shangul> خخح از خودشون بپرس، بعضی مواقع وقت دارن بعضی مواقع ندارن
<towhid> قبلا اقای alijm بودن که اکثرا میمومدن و منو برا راه اندازی اوبونتو خیلی راهنمایی کردم
<towhid> بنده خدا خیلی زحمت کشیدن
<shangul> آره علی بود
<towhid> دو روز نزدیک پنچ ساعت وقت گذاشتن تا گراب من درست بشه
<towhid> دیگه نمیان؟
<shangul> خیلی هم حوب بود
<shangul> چند وقته من ندیدمشون
<towhid> اره خیلی خوش اخلاق هم بودن
<shangul> خوب*
<shangul> خخخ ما خوش اخلاق نیستیم؟
<towhid> مشکل من این بود که گراب ویندوز رو نمیشناخت
<shangul> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<pingbot> shangul: Nooooooo!Don't Interrupt me by CtrlC!
<shangul> واسه مشکلات برید تلگرام یا فوروم
<shangul> اینجا هیچکی نیست!
<shangul> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<pingbot> shangul: BaghBaghoo!
<shangul> !ping
<pingbot> shangul: My glasses: -O_O-
<shangul> D:
<towhid> من اون موقت چیزی از لینوکس نمیدونستم و ایشون نصف روزشون رو صرف حل مشکل من میکردن خود من الان این کارو برا کسی انجام نمیدم
<towhid> برا همین میگم که منبع اخلاق بودن
<shangul> خب علی هم دانشش رو داشته هم وقت هم امکانات، الآن من امکانات ندارم و دانشم هم کافی نیست!
<towhid> بعدها فهمیدم که ممبوردم یه محدودیت داره
<shangul> وات؟
<shangul> ممبورد؟
<towhid> بایوس یه محدودیتی داشت
<towhid> برای مدیر بوت
<shangul> ها
<towhid> مادربورد
<shangul> اوکی
<towhid> کاری به ام بی آر نداشت مستقیم ویندوز رو بوت میکرد
<towhid> کلا توی گراب نمیرفت
<towhid> این رباتا برا چین؟
<towhid> برای چی هستن
<shangul> کدوماش؟
<towhid> مثلاهمین pingbot
<shangul> اینجا سه تا بات هست، کودوم؟
<shangul> پینگ بات؟
<towhid> اره
<shangul> پینگ بات، بات خودم هست، گفتم محض خنده اینجا باشه
<shangul> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pingbot> shangul: User Commands: !ping !pony !dice !whatis !now !uptime !hex !isprime !wwwtitle
<shangul> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<pingbot> shangul: by gcc when generating a far command line debuggers available for the java language specification demands that
<shangul> !wwwtitle http://wiki.ubuntu.ir
<lubotu3> shangul: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<towhid> !ping
<pingbot> shangul: ویکی فارسی اوبونتو
<pingbot> towhid: dd if=/dev/zero of=./big_file
<shangul> !isprime 568423
<pingbot> shangul: 568423 is not prime!
<shangul> !pony
<pingbot> shangul: plot
<shangul> !pony
<pingbot> shangul: plot
<towhid> با چی نوشتیش؟
<shangul> !pony
<pingbot> shangul: plot
<shangul> پایتون
<shangul> پایتون 3
<towhid> اها
<shangul> !pony
<pingbot> shangul: plot
<shangul> !dice
<pingbot> shangul: 3
<shangul> !dice
<pingbot> shangul: 6
<towhid> از روی سیستم خودت داره اجرا میشه ؟
<shangul> !hex 512
<pingbot> shangul: 200
<shangul> نه شل اکانت گرفتم
<shangul> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pingbot> shangul: User Commands: !ping !pony !dice !whatis !now !uptime !hex !isprime !wwwtitle
<towhid> میشه یکم در موردش توضیح بدی؟
<shangul> !whatis cat
<pingbot> shangul: cat                  (1)  - concatenate files and print on the standard output
<shangul> در مورد شل اکانت؟
<towhid> اره
<towhid> و اینکه منم میتونم این کارو بکنم یا نه
<shangul> ی اکانته توی ی کامپیوتر دیگه ک با تلنت یا اس اس اچ بهش وصل میشی ازش استفاده میکنی،
<towhid> من تنها زبانی که بلدم جاوا اسکریپته
<shangul> شل اکانت میخوای چیکار بکنی؟
<towhid> جهت اشنایی
<shangul> لینوکسه دیگه، مثل سیستم خودت اما تو اونجا روت نیستی
<towhid> منظورت رو متوجه شدم
<towhid> سروره که با اس اس اچ بهش دسترسی داری
<shangul> میخوای همین الآن ب شل اکانت تست که مال بیت کوین شل هست وصل بشی؟فقط نت نداره.
<towhid> وقتی نت نداره چطوری میتونم بهش وصل بشم ؟
<shangul> اکانت نت نداره،ینی همه سایت ها رو بلاک کرده
<towhid> اها
<towhid> اوکی
<shangul> ینی وقتی بهش وصل شدی نمیتونی باهاش ب نت دسترسی داشته باشی
<towhid> اها
<towhid> تلنت با اس اس اچ تفاوتی داره ؟
<towhid> منظورت توی شلشه
<towhid> نه نحوه وصل شدنش
<towhid> اشنایی من با تلنت در حد تلنت کردن به روتر خودمه
<towhid> 192.168.1.1
<shangul> اس اس اچ امن تره و داده ها کد گذاری شده هستن، اما تلنت نه همه چیز حتی پسورد رو مثل متن عادی میفرسته!
<towhid> صحیح
<shangul> SSH= Secure SHell
<towhid> ;-)
<towhid> حله
<towhid> حالا چطوری میتونم به اون تست اکانت وصل بشم؟
<shangul> این رو توی خط فرمان اجرا کن:‏
<shangul> ssh test@bitcoinshell.mooo.com
<towhid> مشکل این آی ار سی هم اینه که نمیدونی پیامت واقعا ارسال شده یا نه
<towhid> پسورد نداره؟
<shangul> نه
<towhid> عملا نمیشه توش کاری کرد :)
<shangul> چرا؟
<towhid> دسترسی به چیزی نداری
<towhid> پیامم میاد ؟
<shangul> بله
<shangul> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<pingbot> shangul: Seg fault!
<shangul> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<pingbot> shangul: Play Supertux!
<shangul> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<pingbot> shangul: try C--
<shangul> !part ##J_128
<shangul> !join ##persian
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-18
<vvvmop> salam
<vvvmop> https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/17/cisco-and-fortinet-say-vulnerabilities-disclosed-in-nsa-hack-are-legit
<vvvmop> http://trueviralnews.com/?p=318839
<vvvmop> http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/08/cisco-confirms-nsa-linked-zeroday-targeted-its-firewalls-for-years/
<vvvmop> http://blog.segu-info.com.ar/2016/08/extrabacon-exploit-contra-cisco-asa-de.html?utm_source=Segu.Info&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=seguinfo&m=1
<vvvmop> :D
<vvvmop> https://securelist.com/blog/incidents/75812/the-equation-giveaway/
<upsjedi> 8-)
<upsjedi> 8)
<upsjedi> Hi
<upsjedi> saaaaalllllam
<upsjedi> kasi inja hast
<upsjedi> biiiidar shavid rofagha
<upsjedi> https://support.subgraph.com/downloads/sgos.pdf
<shangul> اینا چیه؟
<shangul> ساب گراف؟
<upsjedi> yes
<shangul> ساعت 10 روز پنج شنبه میخوای مردم بیدار باشن؟!
<upsjedi> :))
<shangul> من ک بیدارم امتحان دارم!
<upsjedi> linux i ha jozve mardom hesab nemishan
<upsjedi> :D
<upsjedi> inja faghat to hasti
<upsjedi> ?
<shangul> و ی چی دیگه: من نمیدونم ساب گراف چیه!
<shangul> یه توزیعه؟
<upsjedi> bekhoon bebin chie
<upsjedi> are
<upsjedi> tozie baraye amniat
<shangul> الآن آره فقط من هستم، بقیه به جز اشکان بات هستند، اشکان رو هم آدم حساب نکن
<shangul> من الآن نمیتونم بخونم چون با موبایل میام
<shangul> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<pingbot> shangul: shangul
<upsjedi> ok
<upsjedi> badan bekhoon
<shangul> !ping
<pingbot> shangul: aafire
<shangul> دیدی بات ها جواب دادن!
<shangul> !subgraph
<shangul> من خودم تازه کار هستم
<shangul> [09:44] <upsjedi> [08:31:46]  http://support.subgraph.com/downloads/sgos.pdf
<upsjedi> ok
<shangul> لینک رو با گوشی نتونستم باز بکنم
<upsjedi> ali mirjamali chera dige nemiad IRC
<upsjedi> ?
<upsjedi> :)) faroogh javab bede
<upsjedi> :))))
<upsjedi> tanha kasi ke ahle !ping e faroogh bood
<shangul> بله؟
<shangul> علی رو نمیدونم چرا نمیاد، توی فوروم هم فعال نیست
<shangul> فارغوغ کیه؟
<upsjedi> in ping kardanet tabloet mikone
<upsjedi> :)))
<upsjedi> shode shenasnamat
<shangul> من ک نفهمیدم چی گفتی و نمیدونم فارغوغ کیه
<upsjedi> ok mohem nist
<upsjedi> khabare jadid chi dari
<upsjedi> too in forum ubuntu dar morede security hich kas bahsi nemikone
<shangul> این پینگ بات هم مال من نیست
<upsjedi> chizi didi ta behal ?
<upsjedi> ok
<shangul> خبر جدید هیچی
<upsjedi> ok
<shangul> من برل امتحان بدم دو ساعت دیگه برمیگردم
<upsjedi> ok bye
<shangul> برم
<shangul> من فارغوغ نیستما
<shangul> مدیونی همچین فکری بکنی
<shangul> عجب بلایی بود!
<shangul> ولی خب رفت
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-19
<aria_> salam :D
#ubuntu-ir 2016-08-21
<shangul> *libreboot*
<shangul> [18:20] <shangul> does libreboot support lenovo thinkpad ?
<shangul> ¤[18:21] <zacts> shangul: certain models of the thinkpad I think
<shangul> [18:21] <Pooff> T60
<shangul> [18:21] <Pooff> X200
<shangul> [18:21] <Pooff> T60s
<shangul> [18:21] <Pooff> T400
<shangul> hai nixoeen
<shangul> the LORD
<shangul> :D
<kopernizz> shangul: salam
<kopernizz> ashkan: salam
<shangul> salam doostan
<kopernizz> salam shangul e aziz
<kopernizz> farooghe sabegh
<kopernizz> :))
<shangul> baleh?
<shangul> farooghe kiye?
<kopernizz> :)))
<kopernizz> film bazi nakon bala
<shangul> what?
<shangul> حالت خوبه؟
<shangul> سرت به جایی نخورده؟
<shangul> تو همونی منو با فارغوغ اشتباه گرفته بودی؟
<kopernizz> are
<kopernizz> :D
<shangul> واسه هزارمین بار: من فارغوغ نیستم
<shangul> اصلن فارغوغ کیه؟
<kopernizz> etefaghan farooghi
<kopernizz> chon hamash ping migirii
<kopernizz> :)))))))))))))))))))))
<shangul> wot?
<kopernizz> mr faroogh pinger
<kopernizz> :)))
<shangul> من که نمیفهمم چی میگی
<kopernizz> serial chi mibini
<shangul> اون فارقوق یا فارغوق یا هرچی نیستم!
<kopernizz> chize bahali soragh dari bebinim
<kopernizz> ?
<shangul> kopernizz, The Code
<kopernizz> bezaram roo download
<kopernizz> ahhh
<shangul> :))
<kopernizz> male linus ?
<kopernizz> e
<kopernizz> dastane open source o ina
<shangul> در مورد شکل گیری لینوکس صحبت میکنه
<kopernizz> alabate oon film bood na serial
<kopernizz> serial Mr Robot ro didam
<kopernizz> chize bahal mesle homeland soragh nadari
<kopernizz> ?
<kopernizz> kojayi shangul
<kopernizz> ?
<shangul> نه ندارم
<shangul> الآن دارم گرگنما بازی میکنم
<shangul> یه چیزی شبیه مافیا
<kopernizz> ahan
<kopernizz> in vaghte shab ?
<kopernizz> khanevadat mizaran bidar bemooni?
<kopernizz> faaaaaaroogh avalin eshghe mara bordi
<shangul> هنوز فکر میکنی من فاروقم؟
<kopernizz> farooooooooogh dam be dam mara to azordi
<shangul> [white flag]
<kopernizz> che farghi mikone hala
<kopernizz> bashi ya nabashi
<kopernizz> esmet inja shangul e dige
<kopernizz> mohem nist
<kopernizz> daram bahat shookhi mikonam
<kopernizz> chon faghat faroogh bood
<kopernizz> ping dostt midasht
<kopernizz> har moghe vared mishod ping migereft
<kopernizz> shomaham hamoonjorii hastid
<kopernizz> bikhial
<shangul> khoobeh
<shangul> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<pingbot> shangul: I'm PingBot!
<shangul> !ping
<pingbot> shangul: don't let me ping you when you ping me and ping is the pinger pong!
<shangul> !ping
<pingbot> shangul: Play Supertux!
<shangul> !ping
<pingbot> shangul: BaghBaghoo!
<shangul> :))
<shangul> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<pingbot> shangul: try !help for a list of my useless commands!
<shangul> !ping
<pingbot> shangul: ping the pong when pong is ping pong and do not pong the ping when poong is sleeping!The Burrows Wheeler transform (BWT, also called block-sorting compression) rearranges a character string into runs of similar characters.
<shangul> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pingbot> shangul: User Commands: !ping !pony !dice !whatis !now !uptime !hex !isprime !wwwtitle
<shangul> !uptime
<pingbot> shangul: 0d 16h 28m 13s
<kopernizz> !uptime
<pingbot> kopernizz: 0d 16h 28m 51s
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-14
<ali69550> سلام به دوستان عزیز
<ali69550> کسی میدونه چطور میتونم sources.list رو واسه سرور ایران ادیت کنم؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-15
<habeangur> geeksesi: hey!
<geeksesi> slm
<geeksesi> habeangur, salam ! :)
<habeangur> geeksesi: shoma geeksesi.xyz hastid?
<geeksesi> habeangur, bale , chetor ?
<habeangur> geeksesi: hichi, man ham example.org hastam
<geeksesi> :D
<geeksesi> mofagh bashi delavar !
<habeangur> geeksesi: chekhabar?
<geeksesi> salamati ! iz daste error dige mokham dare mitereke :(
<geeksesi> اینجا قبلا شلوغ تر بود D:
<habeangur> bebakhshid, man az tarigh terminal vasl misham, nemitoonam non-english bekhoonam
<geeksesi> migam inja ghablan shulugh tar bood
<habeangur> nazari nadaram
<habeangur> masalan key?
<geeksesi> masalan chand mahe pish :D
<habeangur> al'an ham 12 nafar hast dige
<habeangur> ke 3 tashoon bot hastan
<geeksesi> az lahaz hajm va tedad payam ha ! to in 2 rozi ke dobare irc ro baz kardam faghat to in ch log dashtim ke X has left Y has join !
<habeangur> geeksesi: hamishe intori boodeh
<habeangur> geeksesi: ba ejazeb man beram
<habeangur> geeksesi: kari bood pm bedeh
<geeksesi> shangul
<phoenix_> سلام
<phoenix_> خسته نباشید
<phoenix_> یک سوالی برای من پیش امده امروز تصمیم داشتم در یکی از این کانالها عضو بشم در ارتباط با پایتون بود
<phoenix_> نوشته بود در صورتی میتونی استفاده کنی که عضو باشی
<phoenix_> چطور میشه عضو شد
<habeangur> ha?
<habeangur> iraj: chera pyqt?
<habeangur> iraj: masalan Gtk?
<iraj> habeangur: Qt GUI zibatari nesbat be GTK dare
<iraj> habeangur: Qt kameltar az GTK hast va moratab be rooz misheh.
<iraj> habeangur: Qt MVC hast va vaaseh neveshtan apphaye Databasei kheily aly hast
<iraj> habeangur:  Qt thirdparty haye kheil khub va jazabi dari ke masalan yeki Chart misazeh va mifrushe. yeki digeh plugin haye print va report misazeh vase forush
<iraj> habeangur: Qt ruye aksare OS ha ejra misheh. hata tablet va mobile
<habeangur> iraj: in akhari dar mored GTK ham dorost hast(fek konam)
<iraj> habeangur: package kheli kameli ham dareh. anvae widget haye GUI ro dare
<habeangur> iraj: Gtk yek chiz sadeh tar va koojak tar hast, dorost fahmidam?
<habeangur> va ehtemalan yadgiri oon ham asoon tareh
<habeangur> albateh taqriban GUI kar nakardam vali intor hads mizanam
<iraj> habeangur: GTK  undevelopment tar hast
<habeangur> iraj: undevelopment tar?
<iraj> habeangur: tosea nayafte tar
<habeangur> iraj: baz ham hazm nemisheh :D
<habeangur> iraj: manzoor kham tar hast?
<iraj> habeangur: are. GTK kuchiktare
<iraj> habeangur: yes
<habeangur> iraj: man hamisheh chiz hayeh koochik va sadeh ro bishtar doost dashtam
<iraj> habeangur: areh. manam chizaye sabok ro doost daram
<habeangur> iraj: albateh bastani yek estesna hast, bayad bozorg va abdar bashe ba hameye afzooneh haye lazem va gheyr lazem
<habeangur> :D
<iraj> habeangur: vali bazi chizaha ham karo kheily rahat mikonan ba inke bozorg hastan
<iraj> sari tar va rahat tar
<habeangur> bale...
<habeangur> iraj: man beram, bejayeh dars khoondan daram inja darmored GTK va Qt harf mizanam... che khoob mishod tooye konkoor soal midadan yek barnameh benevisid ke ebarat zir ro mohasebe kone ya masaleh zir ro hal cone...
<iraj> habeangur: :) are.  khub mishod aslan konkoor nabud
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-16
<Guest60661> سلام
<Guest60661> کسی هست ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-18
<mean> hello
<mean> anybody?
<sima> سلام من چجور می تونم لمپ رو کامل حذف کنم
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-19
<Guest91444> دوستان من چند تا سوال داشتم كسي هست كمك كنه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2017-08-20
<mohamad> hello there :)
<mohamad> che bahal
<mohamad> man ba khodamam mitonam chat konam :)
<mohamad> ro esmam click kardam va query ro zadam :)
<mohamad> kasi nist?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-08-13
<lxsameer> Samim[m]: ping
<mhp> سلام
<mhp> من کتاب هایی با اسم lpic-3 300, 301,302,303,304 رو از کجا دانلود کنم
<soosanjaja> ehemm
<reza> سلام دوستان ترمینال اوبونتو با مانجارو فرق داره
#ubuntu-ir 2018-08-14
<Amateur> سلام من ابونتو استفاده میکنم اما وقتی با اف تی پی میخوام به سرورش وصل بشم میزنه موقتا شکست خورد.اصن وصل نمیشه.چیکار کنم؟
#ubuntu-ir 2018-08-15
<liberl> Salam
<liberl> Kasi hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-08-16
<Can3el> Slm
#ubuntu-ir 2018-08-17
<onlygod> سلام از دوستان کسی با لایسنس های کرییتیو کامنز (cc) اشنا هست ؟ مثلا اگه بخوایم یه کلیپ درست کنیم و یه ترک موسیقی که لازمه Attribution  و sharelike براش رعایت بشه،Attribution چطوری باید رعایت کنیم اخر کلیپ بنویسم ؟
<onlygod> Hi Guys , there is music track that i want to use it as backgroud of my clip .. what should i do if it's under the "sharelike" and "attribution" terms , for sharelike , should i put my clip under the same license(CC ) ?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-08-18
<mehdi_> salam
<mehdi_> یه فایل دارم با پسوندjffs2
<mehdi_> کسی میدونه چطور اکسترکت میشه
<sim1> salam doostan kasi hast ?
<MasterPiece> sim1, salam, chera ke na?
<sim1> che khoob
<sim1> ye soal daram
<sim1> lamp roo ubuntu kar kardin ?
<sim1> jadidan nemitoonam har file php ro az harja run konam
<sim1> hatman bayad too root bashe
<MasterPiece> soale ajibie
<sim1> az che nazar ajibe
<sim1> ?
<MasterPiece> chon zaheran mesle inke ghablan mitoonestin ejra konin
<MasterPiece> doroste?
<MasterPiece> permission file ha ro check konin
<MasterPiece> va inke web server (Apache or Nginx) ba che user ei dare run mishe,
<MasterPiece> php ba che user ei
<MasterPiece> baraye didane user -> ps aux | grep -i php
<MasterPiece> baraye didane user -> ps aux | egrep -ie '(nginx|apache|httpd)'
<MasterPiece> use sudo in front of each command :)
<simiiiiiiiiiiiii> سلام کسی هست ؟
<MasterPiece> ! smart | MasterPiece
<lubotu3> MasterPiece, please see my private message
<MasterPiece> lubotu3, Good, Thanks! I'll use you in the future!
<lubotu3> MasterPiece: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MasterPiece> lubotu3, Yes you are absolutely right!
<lubotu3> MasterPiece: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
#ubuntu-ir 2019-08-13
<Ali> salam. agha man dishab ubuntu 18.04.3 ra az site ubuntu download kardam. alan ke sha256 migiram ba sha256 i ke tuye site distrowatch barash zade yeki nist
<Ali> sha256sum ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.isof36a3475a6f2dcfd38350d3cd92b6779a5f8fb80042d612e4bfb70e36140253b  ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<Ali> in ham sha256 i ke site distrowatch az site rasmiye ubuntu mide
<Ali> https://distrowatch.com/?newsid=10633http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04.3/SHA256SUMSadd4614b6fe3bb8e7dddcaab0ea97c476fbd4ffe288f2a4912cb06f1a47dcfa0 *ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<Ali> add4614b6fe3bb8e7dddcaab0ea97c476fbd4ffe288f2a4912cb06f1a47dcfa0 *ubuntu-18.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<Ali> hala che kar konam.
<Ali> yani dastkari shodast?
<Ali> manjaro ro ham hamzaman download kardam. on sha1 esh doroste.
<Ali> agha lotfan ye rahnamiyi bokonid.
#ubuntu-ir 2019-08-14
<ase> ...
#ubuntu-ir 2020-08-10
<hossein0440> سلام. آیا کسی فارسی زبان هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2020-08-16
<Guest63845> hi
